# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ 13 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## دبويه2007

نظراً لحصر خاصية عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام 

التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونـات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 

وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط .

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 

كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


-يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة .

بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص .

- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع .

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد .

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 


وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع


وفقكن الله 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

السلام عليكم

ابي تيشرتات للبنات كم طويل قياس 10 - 12 سنه يفضل من جاب Gab

----------


## احتاجك..

مطلوب مخدة الحوامل الكبيرة

----------


## أحلى ملك

تاجراااااااات العطور وينكم 

بغيت عطر جيفنشى بلاي

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

> تاجراااااااات العطور وينكم 
> 
> بغيت عطر جيفنشى بلاي


نففس الططلب

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي غرض من البدي شووب اللي تقدر تييبه لي تتواصل معاي ع الخاص ...

يعني برسل لها الصورة وهي تييب لي مثله مع فاتورته وبعطيها قيمة توصيل المندوب والسعر اللي تبيه طبعا بحدود المعقول ....

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت فساتين فكتوريه للبنات عمرهن من 2 الى 4 او 5 سنوات اللي عندها اتراسلني و باسعار رخيصه مب غالي يعني سعر معقول مب يوم اشوفه يطلع اني انغشيت يامه شفت من ناس و ناس ابليز اللي عندها اتراسلني و اللي امسويه تصفيه على ملابس اطفال اتراسلني

----------


## الدانه 2009

السلام عليكم 
ابغي توقيع وبسعر معقول

----------


## um-beereg3

تاجراااااااات العطور
بغيت عطر جيفنشى بلاي

----------


## NO0ON_RAK

السلام عليكم ,,

بغيت جهاز الفير من بيبي ليس .. بليز

----------


## شموخ عليا

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...*
*فديتكن بغيت ....*

*......ماكينة الرسم على الأظافر.....*

*......اللي اتكون نفس لسكان أو الطابعة...*
*في اسرع و قت الغاليات...*







*و السموحة*

----------


## Cute-12

خواتي منو تبيع عبي اعراس ؟؟
بأسعار معقولة  :Smile:  ؟

----------


## عشقي اجرام

ابا الكرييييييييييييم الاحمر اللي بالفلفل ويا صابونته بلييييييييييييييز بسسسسسرعه

----------


## عواشهـ

\ابا وحده اتسويلي توقيع ب10 دراهم..........

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

ابا المشد الاندونيسى كميه بسعر الجمله

----------


## آنسات

توقيع فلاشي تجاري

----------


## أم شهد2010

> ابي غرض من البدي شووب اللي تقدر تييبه لي تتواصل معاي ع الخاص ...
> 
> يعني برسل لها الصورة وهي تييب لي مثله مع فاتورته وبعطيها قيمة توصيل المندوب والسعر اللي تبيه طبعا بحدود المعقول ....


خواتي التاجرات اللي تقدر تلبي طلبي تذكر السعر اللي تباه وانا بشووف الانسب لي وبرااسلها ... العفو اللي ما تحط السعر اللي تبغيه مارااح ارد عليها والسموووووووووووحه

----------


## ريماس $

بنااات ابا عطر شمس الامارات ؟؟ رااسلوني ع الخاااص

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا مسك او اي عطر للجسم

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي ميزان للجسم

----------


## الياسيه20

تاجرات العطور .. ابغي عطر بولو الازرق الرجالي .. نفس اللي ف توقيعي

اللي تقدر اتوفره لي .. اتراسلني مع الاسعار ..

----------


## ليلتوه

ابي فستان سهرة رااااااااااقي وفخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخم وكله فصوص وكريستاال 

وابي فستان للحامل

----------


## نوراسلام

ابغي الآلة إلي تطبع على التيشرتات والورود والاقلام

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

بغييييييييت ووحدة نطلبلي من مووقع فكتتوريا سكررت 
وبعمووولة معقووولة 
بليييييييييز ضروووري

----------


## akka

ابا شنطه سودا للحين ما لقيت طلبي ....وجزاهم خير التاجرات اللي راسلوني بس ما عيبني شي للحين

----------


## noooralain

أبا آلة استيكرات الحنا
مع الشكر

----------


## الفراشة2020

اسمع عن الة استكرات الحنا يا ريت اللي عندها
او تعرف وين يبيعونها تخبرنا
وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

بغيت جهاز أوربت تراك ^^ وبسعر معقول 

او اي جهاز اخر .. واللي عندها تراسلني ^^

----------


## احتاجك..

بغيت مانيكان بدون راس للكبار..
وياريت تكون التاجرة من عيمان او الشارجة فقط

----------


## $البدويه$

السلام عليكم 
بغيت حد يوفرلي بضاعه من فكتوريا سكرت 
بعموله معقوله جدا 
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

> السلام عليكم 
> بغيت حد يوفرلي بضاعه من فكتوريا سكرت 
> بعموله معقوله جدا 
> مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## umelaf

السلام عليكم
كيفكم يا تاجرات الإمارات عساكم أطياب
بغيت بوكس الساعات والخواتم بالجملة 
ما أريد البلاستيك أريد الخشب 
أتمنى التاجرة اللي تعطيني البضاعة تعطيني بأقل سعر وترسل الأسعار فالرسائل الخاصة
وجزاكم الله ألف خير :Quran:

----------


## أحلى ملك

> تاجراااااااات العطور وينكم 
> 
> بغيت عطر جيفنشى بلاي

----------


## فطـــامي 750

*بغيييت هديه رجاااليه مميييييزه ومختلفففه*

----------


## دمع الذكريات

خواتي التجورات الحبوبات اتمنى تساعدوني عندي كذى طلب

اول شيء بغيت جهاز للمشي ميزاينتي له 500 درهم بس

ثاني شيء ابي منتج شاي او خلطه او شيء يضغف في شهر 10 كيلو وما ياثر على معده

ثالث شيء ابا فستان سعره ما يتعدى 2000 درهم ابا شيء حلو في كريستال ماابا موديلات الجديمه

----------


## الامل موجود

أنا أدور على بودرة جريماس المائيه الر عندها ترأسلني

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

خواتي منو تقدر اتوفر لي خاتم اسود رجالي بليييييز باسرع وقت المهم قبل شهر ۲

----------


## البهية

انا ادور على تاجرة ما اعرف شو اسمها في المنتدى بس لقبها بنت القبيسي ...تبيع عطور فرنسيه 

ممكن اتحطولي الرابط

بليييييز بلييييز وبسرعه

----------


## ورد الريف

السلام عليكم والرحمة ،،

أبي الطابعة اللي تطبع على الأقمشة 

" نفس اللي يطبعون في المعارض \ أكواب ، قمصان ، كابات "

وياريت بسعر معقول

----------


## احتاجك..

1 ) ابا وحدة تسويلي توقيع ( من تاجرة مب عضوة)
2) منو تفصل مفرش الشبرية + لبس المنز + المدس + الشنطة طقم بس سعر مناسب وديزاينات حلوة 
مابا شي عادي أبا ابداع

----------


## Ms.3wash

أبا أسوي هدية بسعر ما يتعدى الـ 200 واباها هالاسبوع 

منو تقدر تسويها لي  :Smile:  ضروري ..

----------


## وهج الذكرى

بنات ابى المشقر الشفاف

اللي تراسلي واشوف ارخص وحده باخذ من عندها 


بليييييز لاتتأخرون علي ^^

----------


## Ms.3wash

ربيعتي تسألني عن اساور رجالية .. 

الي عندها تراسلني ..

----------


## مرايم2

هلا
بغيت شنط يد

و كفرات اطفال بنات و اولاد و باسعار حلوه ...

----------


## مرايم2

> تاجرات العطور .. ابغي عطر بولو الازرق الرجالي .. نفس اللي ف توقيعي
> 
> اللي تقدر اتوفره لي .. اتراسلني مع الاسعار ..


و انا بعد

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااااااااااااات ابا كريم التنحيف اللي لونه احمر ويا صابون

----------


## احتاجك..

> 1 ) ابا وحدة تسويلي توقيع ( من تاجرة مب عضوة)
> 2) منو تفصل مفرش الشبرية + لبس المنز + المدس + الشنطة طقم بس سعر مناسب وديزاينات حلوة 
> مابا شي عادي أبا ابداع


وبعد ابا العا زوجية بالجملة^^

----------


## مزون الغلا

ابا وحودة تصبغ الشعر ...توصل للبيت..شغل صوالين عدل مدل 

الفجيره ...

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

مرحبا 
ابي اطقم حمام بليز

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

منو يبيع زيدة الشيا ابغيها اصليييييييييييييييييه ... ابغي اخذ 4

----------


## Mall.08

أبى جهاز wacom intuos4 Large 
من تقدر توفره لي بأقل سعر 
مطلوب جهاز جديد ..

----------


## كريستال

> السلام عليكم والرحمة ،،
> 
> أبي الطابعة اللي تطبع على الأقمشة 
> 
> " نفس اللي يطبعون في المعارض \ أكواب ، قمصان ، كابات "
> 
> وياريت بسعر معقول


نفس الطلب

----------


## ضناني الشوق

منو تقدر توفر لي هالاغراض
بعطيها هديييييييييييييييه  :Big Grin: 

ابا
شنطة بربري نفسه هالموديل 


و مطلوب ساعة فيرساتشي السيراميك الأبيض أصلي 100% (مابا شي تقليد)

و مطلوب بالطو باللون البني أو الترابي أو التان من مانجو او زارا من هالماركات يعني
سايز لارج أو اكس لارج
*مابا شي ثقيل ابا خفيف لأنه في بالطوهات خفيفه و فيه ثقيله و انا ادور على الخفيف*
لو في بالطو من ماركة بربري باخذه بس يكوووووووون اصلي

مطلوب شنطة ماركة كبييييييييييره اصليه 100% بجلد الأفعى ضروووووووووووري

مطلوووووووب شنطة مكياج صغيره ماركة اصليه 100% و + ارواج توم فورد بسعر مناسب


*بلييييييييييييييييييييييز ضروري =( كم مره احط طلبي مالاقي شي*

وانا جاااااااااااه مليييييييون بالـ%

----------


## ضناني الشوق

*ابا شيء ابي منتج شاي او خلطه او شيء يضغف في شهر 10 كيلو وما ياثر على معده*

يلا يالتاجرات همتكم عاد


بلييييييييييز اللي بتساعدني بدعيلها بالخير ابا شي يكون مجرب و اضعف 10 كيلو فالشهر مع الـدايت الخاص بي

----------


## البهية

انا ادور على تاجرة ما اعرف شو اسمها في المنتدى بس لقبها بنت القبيسي ...تبيع عطور فرنسيه 

ممكن اتحطولي الرابط

بليييييز بلييييز وبسرعه

او اي عضوة تقدر توفر لي عطر blue من شانيل 

بليز تراااااسلني

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي ميزان للجسم

----------


## الهدى1

الحمد لله حصلت اكياس الضغط 

الحين منو بيفزعني باكسسوارات لبنوتة عمرها سنة او خواتم وشغابات تكون فصمة مب حلق نازل ويعني اساور بس للبيبي 

ضرووري بارك الله فيكن

----------


## uaq_g

مرحبا خواتي 
حابه اسوي توزيعات لطلوع ولدي منو تقدر تساعدني

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

تاجرات

الي تبيع ارقام واصل حلوه وماتتعدى 200 درهم تراسلني بلييز

----------


## miss elegant

يا ريت اتخبروني منو التاجرة اللي كانت تطلب اغراض من النت للعضوات مقابل عمولة ؟؟

----------


## miss elegant

بغيت هذي القلادة Swarovski Heart Ornament 2005



اللي بتطلبها لي عن طريق النت اتخبرني عشان اعطيها اسم الموقع مع بقية التفاصيل

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

سلام عليكم..

بغيت حد يبيع او يقدر يشتري لي psp ومع ضماان..ويكون من اليابان مش صناعه الصين..

ومشكوورين..

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت بجامات للكـبار ~ 

شرط يكون البنطلون طويل والقميص كم طويل 

وينفع للشتا ~ 

مقاس سمول - ميديم

----------


## m-zoon

كريم للتبيض مب خلطة بس مضمونة و فعالة خلال 3 شهور

----------


## um-beereg3

> تاجراااااااات العطور وينكم 
> 
> بغيت عطر جيفنشى بلاي


بليز اصلي وارخص عن السوق

----------


## Lady Oscar

أبى بودرة التضويق للمتزوجات أذكر اشتريتها مرة عن وحدة تاجرة ما اذكر اسمها وكانت عبارة عن بودرة لونها أبيض مع قطرة وسريعة المفعول 

بلييييييييييييز التاجرة اللي تبيعها اترد علييييييييييييييييي

----------


## @ المها @

بغيت ثوب أو جلابيه له ذيل ويكون فخم جدا جدا جدا 

ويكون لعروووس يعني بغيت شي راااااااهي اللي عندها اطرش لي صورته عالخاص

ضرووووووووووري هالاسبوع

وبعد اللي تقدر توفر قطع غاويه من مولات دبي تتواصل وياي عالخاص

في انتظار رسايلكم

----------


## احساسي معك

امممممممم ادور زيت اسمه زيت الوزار لشعر بس ياريت الي تقدر توفره لي يكون اصلي 

ويكون عن طريق شركة سلم واستلم 

لاني مااحب اتعامل مع الصراف في وحده نصبت على اختي واهلي رافضين نتعامل معاهم 

^ـــــــــ^ بليييييز ابغيه ضروري

----------


## العطر

التاجرات اللي عندهم حبوب السيبوتيرم يراسلوني باقرب وقت رجاءا

مع ذكر السعر وطريقة التوصيل؟

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

ممكن من تاجرات إلي يوفرون هدايا رجاليه اطرشون لي ((((مثل نعل،غتر،ساعات،......الخ)))))

----------


## ام ميروووه

بناات بليززز ابي التقشير الشفاااف

----------


## جنـه الــورد

تاجرات الي تقدر تطلب لي من هالموقع

http://www.gojane.com

تراسلني بليييييز

----------


## كل شي

ادور ستاندات التيجان مال البنات 

إللي عدها اطرش لي ع الخاص

----------


## قطوة العين

ابا ملابس اطفال صناعة سورية من عمر 6-9 ولادي 

واذا حد يعرف محلات اتبيع تراسلني بليييييييز

^_^

----------


## حديث الورد

مرحبا

بغيت ليجينجزات قطنيه سترج تناسب كل المقاسات يعني لو حتى اكس لارج ساده اذا ممكن  :Smile:

----------


## Mall.08

جهاز تابلت wacom intuos4 large جديد
بأقل عن سعر السوق

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا مخدة الحوامل الكبيرة ابا حبتين ابها اصلية و مريحة و بعد مخدة الرضاعة

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

> بغيت جهاز أوربت تراك ^^ وبسعر معقول 
> 
> او اي جهاز اخر .. واللي عندها تراسلني ^^

----------


## kash5ah_girl

السلام عليكم

تاجرات بغيت كاميرا بروفيشنال كانون او نيكون

و بسعر حلووووو و أرخص عن السوق  :Smile: 

فانتظاركم  :Smile:

----------


## malak_AD

منو التاجره اللي توفر الدلكه البيضا بدون ريحة ومواد ضارة اباها تكون طبيعيه 100% ومعروفه عند السودانيات اكثر شي

----------


## بنت الغربيه

مرحباا خواتي 

بغيت جلابيه او فستان هادي يكون كشخه الي عندها تراااسلني ع الخاص بلييييز اباه قبل يوم الجمعه 


اتريااا الرد ^^

----------


## نظرات حانيه

*Corioliss Flat Irons & Hair Straighteners*

*ابا ها الاستريتنر من هاي الشركه منو تقدر توفره لي* *وابا ها الشكل الزيبرا*

----------


## زمان الوصل

ابغي عباية اعراس فخمة وسعرها حلووو

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

مايكرويف بسعر 200 درهم
الصور مع الاسعار ع الخاص

من التاجرات فقط
^^

----------


## عنود الشامسي

طالبين لاختي انها تصنع شي من خشب يعني يكون اكثر شي داخل فيه الخشب تقدرون بعد ادخلون اغراض ثانية بس اهم شي يكون اغلبيتة خشب اللي تقدر تراسلني وانا بعطيها حقها وخسايرها بس ماعرف شو اسوي انا قلت انسان خشبي بس احس اابا فكره مميزة
ساعدوني يزاكم الله الف خير
وللعلم الاستعانة بالنجار اوكيه بس مب بكل شي لازم رتوش منا من تعبنا بس لازم يكون في صنع ايدنا لو نستعين فالنجار بلقص والتشكيل اناعلي ازيد

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

> مرحبا
> 
> بغيت ليجينجزات قطنيه سترج تناسب كل المقاسات يعني لو حتى اكس لارج ساده اذا ممكن


+

تشقيييير الشفاااااااااااف

----------


## المصارعه

:Salam Allah: 

وين احصل مثل هالجهاز في كرسي والايدين تتحرك بس ابي حجمه صغير
دورت في ستي مردف كامل ماحصلت وسرت كارفور بعد ماحصلت



الي تعرف او عندها مب مستعمل تبي تبيعه

----------


## ظبيانيه_قمررر

تاجرات الي عندها مال مفارش النفاس والمنز والمدس ابا طقم كامل
سعر معقول تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## pixie

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
السلام عليكم والرحمه

احم p=

ابا اسوي دراسة جدوى بس ماعرف كيف 

دورت فالنت بس احس الشي معقد 

ف اللي تعرف ممكن تتواصل ويايه =)

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنات 

بغيت قلم الاذكار

----------


## فطـــامي 750

بغيت اللحاف اللي شرات الفنادق الابيض

----------


## فطـــامي 750

> منو التاجره اللي توفر الدلكه البيضا بدون ريحة ومواد ضارة اباها تكون طبيعيه 100% ومعروفه عند السودانيات اكثر شي

----------


## galb._.5lly

أريد فسآتين للبيع مب ملبوسهـ " بسييييييطهـ "
" بحدود 800 أو أقل " بليييز رآعوني فـ آلسعر عندي ثلآث أعرآس ومتوهقهـ بآلمصرآيف "
" لوزن 72 ولو أكثر يكون أفضل "

----------


## سميتك الغالي

ابى التاجره اللي اتبيع عشبة عباة السيده ضروري

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

سلااااام

بغيت ليقنز ينآسب مقاس xl or l

كل الالوان

----------


## شرجااوية

شخباااركم يُّْـَُّْاُْ التااجراااات

بليييييييييييز بليييييييييييييز


بغيييييييييت لعبة من الالعااااب الزووجية



لعبة الكريستال



اللي عندها اطرش لي رسالة خاااصة 








شرجااوية

----------


## aynawiah

هلا حبيبااتي 

بنات اريد وحدة اتوفرلي البسكويت الفرنسي الهش Gavottes

النوعين العادي والمحاط بالشوكولااته 

اريده ضروري الله يخليكن الي تقدر اتراسلني ع الخااص ....

شكرًا جزيلا ...

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت كيراتين برازيلي أصلي 100% بدون اي اضافات للاطفال

----------


## الامل موجود

أريد ملابس بيبي ماركات حق مواليد إلي عندها ترأسلني

----------


## أم مجدي34

جهاز فحص الاباضة (يوم الاباضة) محتاجة كمية

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

> سلااااام
> 
> بغيت ليقنز ينآسب مقاس xl or l
> 
> كل الالوان

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

بغيت وحده اتوفر لي ولا اتسوي لي هدآيآ رجآليه بسعر معقول

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

تجووراات حبيباتي بغيت ليقنز قطني شرات هآذي كل الالوان

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

مرحبا حبوبات ابى وحده توفر لي الوان مناكير بسعر حلو 

http://www.dan66.com/vb/uploaded/96_1262161750.jpg

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

فديتكن ابى وحده توفر لي ميكئب من نيفيا 

الكريم اساس والبودره والقلوس وغيره باسعااااااااار حلوه

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

امممم زودتها باتلطلبات بس ابى 

بيجامات نوم مقاس 14 او 18 كلهم يمشون وياي امممم ابى بيجامات سبونج بوب و بيجامات لاسنزا بسعر حلو اتمنى الاقي عندكن حبوبات

----------


## ‏آلغ ـلآ كلهـ

هلا وغلا
أريد وحدة اتسوي لي صبغة شعر وتيي البيت إذا ممكن 
إلا تعرف وحدة أو إلا تسوي تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## $AVON$

في وحده من التاجرات تبيع الطين المغربي الصغير على 80 والجبير على 100 بس ناسيه اسمه الي تعرفه والي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني

----------


## $AVON$

ابي وحده تقدر توفر لي جلابيات للبيت مع الشيل من سوق عكاظ ولها نسبه حلوه ان شاءلله بس ابي كميه 
الي تقدر توفر لي تراسلني

----------


## fiafy

بغيت بجايم gap جاب لبنوتات عمر 7+عمر 5

وبسعر حلوووو 

واقل وحده لاخذ من عندها

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا جهاز اوربت تراك بحدود 600 او اقل مب اكثر

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي شي يزيل الشوارب بدون الم بليززز اتراسلني

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا لحاف الفنادق الي لونه ابيض...

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي شي ي يزيل شوارب بدون الم

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

جاكيتات شتوية 

+

بجايم كم طويل

----------


## ظبيانيه_قمررر

تاجرات افلام الكرتون
ابا رسوم اسمه دراغون بول زد
مترجم عربي
كامل الحلقات
بليزززززز

----------


## دمووووع

ابا الحنه الملونه مال الاظافر 

 :Smile:

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

بنات لوسمحتو ابغي التلبينه,,,,

ومنوه التاجره الي تسوي مدسات

----------


## أحلى ملك

تاجرات لو سمحتن بغيت عطر جيفنشى بلاي أصلى أقل من سعر السوق لو سمحتن انا اعرف سعره في السوق بكم 

بس أكيد بالمنتدى السعر بيكون اقل لان ماشى اجور ولا مصاريف عمال ولا غيره ... اسمحولى علي 
عوار الراس بس حبيت أوضح هاى النقطة لان واااااااايد تاجرات راسلونى وبنفسسس سعر السوق وبعد يبون عمولة !!! 
والسموحه

هاى صورته وأبا العطر الحريمى اللى غرشته لونها وردى 



بانتظاركم علي الخاص مع الصور + الاسعار 

وموفقين إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## ام جمانه88

مرحبا يا تاجرات

ابا لانجري وبيبي دزل

بس مقاس xl3
بس ابا سعر حلو

اللي تقدر توفره لي

اطرش لي الصور والاسعار عالخاص

----------


## ام جمانه88

وبعد ابا بجايم نفس القياس اكس اكس اكس لارج
شورت وكت بدون كم

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

بغيت شنط سيرها يكون طووويل أو شكلهن مثل اللي تحت














[IMG]http://1.bp.********.com/_PhRLzTMyvq4/TLDbcrEkB1I/AAAAAAAAFAk/5KLDieIoP5Q/s400/Bag+and+wallet.jpg[/IMG]


أو تكون جي بنوتية 





أو جي




اللي عندها تراسلني

----------


## آلكشمه

وينكن يا تاجرات كاميرات مراقبة الخدم

بغيت كاميرا مراقبة الخدم واذا موجود القلم اللي فيه كاميرا

ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

*ابــا اي شي يخــص سيااااارة دووودج .؟... 
من استكير وعلاقه المفاتيح واي شي ضروووووووووووووووووووري*

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا المفرش الرومانسي اللي يضاوي فالظلام..
ابا اثنين بسعر مناسب ..

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت وحده توفرلي نظارة كريرا و لويس فيتون اللي هي عاكس تكون عاكسة علامة لويس فيتون 
يعني جامتها يوم تشوفينها تشوفين لوقو لويس فيتون فالجامة .

----------


## آلكشمه

مطلوب كاميرات مراقبه واجهزة تجسس للخدم ضرووووووري

----------


## حوريهـ دبـي

منووو اتبيع عدسات العرووسه

هاللي تكبر ومافيها لوون
وفي منهن لون اسوود
بليز اتراسلني

----------


## glbe

تاجرات اكسسوارات الشعر ياليت يطرشووولي ..*

ابى شي حلوووو

----------


## عيون نجد

السلام عليكم..خواتي بغيت جهاز تثبيت الكريستال الاصلي
وشكرا

----------


## أحلى ملك

تاجرات لو سمحتن بغيت عطر جيفنشى بلاي أصلى أقل من سعر السوق لو سمحتن انا اعرف سعره في السوق بكم 

بس أكيد بالمنتدى السعر بيكون اقل لان ماشى اجور ولا مصاريف عمال ولا غيره ... اسمحولى علي 
عوار الراس بس حبيت أوضح هاى النقطة لان واااااااايد تاجرات راسلونى وبنفسسس سعر السوق وبعد يبون عمولة !!! 
والسموحه

هاى صورته وأبا العطر الحريمى اللى غرشته لونها وردى 



بانتظاركم علي الخاص مع الصور + الاسعار 

وموفقين إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## ×جامعيه×

السلام عليكم 
بغيت شنط جر للمدرسه 
للاولاد 
سبونج بوب او غيره من الشخصيات ..

----------


## fiafy

> السلام عليكم 
> بغيت شنط جر للمدرسه 
> للاولاد 
> سبونج بوب او غيره من الشخصيات ..

----------


## MOON_AD

السلام عليكم 

اريد سرير البيبي الي يكون ملبس ساعات التاجرات يعرضونه مع الكفر للام انا اريد بس السرير (اريد اختار اللون)

----------


## red apple

*بنآآت منو تقدر توفرلي من هآلمآركة 
Karaja آلآيطآلية ^^*

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا المفرش الرومانسي اللي يضاوي فالظلام..
> ابا اثنين بسعر مناسب ..


وما حصلت حد يسويلي توقيع فناااااااااااااااااااااااااان بسعرحلو><

----------


## sounya

خواتي
احتاج فستان او بدلة او لبس راقي
عندي حفلة كبيرة بس بيحضر عدد كبير من الاهل مع حريمهم
فلازم لبسي يكون ساتر وراقي والاهم اني بحط الشيلة

فياريت الي عندها تراسلني مع الصورة
اكرر ما ابي فساتين اعراس 
ابي شي راقي ومحتشم

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا ادوات المسآآآج بليز بس بدووون زيت المساج

----------


## زمان الوصل

> ابغي عباية اعراس فخمة وسعرها حلووو



محد رد علي .

----------


## @أم حمودي@

مرحبا يا تاجرات...منو تقدر توفر لي هذا الجهاز



محتاجته ضروري...

----------


## لولو قلب سعود

أبى أعرف منة التاجرة اللي كانت مسويه دعايه عن : انها تقدر تطلب من موقع اجنبي وتتواصل ووياهم عسب تشتري السلعه المطلوبة وتاخذ عليها بيزات *_^ 
واتمنى الرد ضروووووري

----------


## Mall.08

New
Tablet
Wacom Intuos4 Large

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا فراش الفنادق الي لونه ابيض..

----------


## تعبت أشكي

السلام عليكم خواتي 

خاوتي بغيت التونك مال الشعر اللي اسمه SORCIESE

كرتونه احمر ومرسوم عليه ثوم 

مب موجود ف الصيدليات عندنا 

الله يجزاها خير اللي بتوفره لي

----------


## فطـــامي 750

> ابا فراش الفنادق الي لونه ابيض..


نفس الطلب المره الثانيه احط طلبي ومحد رد علي ><

----------


## دلوعة مام

بنات جزاكم الله خير 

ادور حد يقدر يطلب لي من هالموقع 

بليز اللي تقدر اطرش لي رسالة خاصة وبتكون لها عمولة حلوة ان شالله 

http://www.pbteen.com/

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الجواتي بلييييييييز ابا جواتي كعب احدث كوليكشن وابا بعد من اللي فيهن لمعه وفيونكات ومخمل

----------


## أم اليازيه 2

التاجره الي تبيييييع لعبة اووونو عليه شخصيات كرتونيه سبونج بوب وغيره 


بـــاــــــــــــــــــــيييييز ظرووووووووري

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي شي يزيد الوزن بأسرع وقت بليززززززززززز

----------


## انفاسك هواي

ابا وحده توفرلي لصقات منع الحمل

----------


## الحـــــايره

انا ابا استكرات حنه
بس من الحلوات مال ورود الجوري وهالسوالف *

----------


## عبرات

تاجرات العبي وينكن طرشن ليه الشغل ع الخاص

----------


## um-beereg3

> تاجراااااااات العطور وينكم 
> 
> بغيت عطر جيفنشى بلاي

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اريد توزيعات للمواااااليد 

او كب كييك للمواليييد

اهم شي انهن يجهزن في اسبووووع 

بانتظاركم ع الخاص مع الاسعاااار

واهم شي التوصيل لابوظبي

----------


## عيون نجد1

لو سمحتن ابا حد يوفر لي لبس هندي ساري ..ضرووووووري

----------


## ~ كلي فخر~

ابغي حد يخيط لي قبعات 

انا عندي مديل و ابغي شرااته

اللي تعرف تراسلني و بنتفاهم ع الديزاين

^^

انتظركم

----------


## كلي هموم

ممكن أشوف بجامات أولاد قياس 5سنين و4سنين

----------


## سكووون الليل

بغيت فستان جداااااااااااااااااااا سمبل 
حمالات بس يفضل يكون حرير.... قياس لارج
باسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

ابى دريسات استرتش 
مقاس لارج و اكس لارج

----------


## آلكشمه

مطلوب جهاز تجسس ابا احطه ف السياره للدريول والخدامه

وفي تاجره حاطه موضع عن تايلنديه تسوي مساج بوظبي العين ابغي رقمها او حتى رابط موضوعها

----------


## Feyonka

*السلام عليكم بناات ..
منو تقدر توفرلي نفس هالمله بغطاتها .. وبنفس الحجم ..
او وين ممكن القى منها .. انا احيد قبل في مينا الايرانيه في بوظبي بس احين مافي ..

*

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الجواتي بلييييييييز ابا جواتي كعب احدث كوليكشن وابا بعد من اللي فيهن لمعه وفيونكات ومخمل
+
تاجرات العبي طرشولي ايدد كوليكشن ع الخاص ابا استرج وتكون فيها قصات

----------


## بنوتة كيووووت

بناات اباااا اطرش لزوجي باقه ورد وهو فالدوام فمنوو يعرف حد يسوي لي الباقه فبوظبي ؟؟ مع التوصيل

----------


## ام المزيون

خواتي من تقدر توفر لي لبان الذكر ؟ 
ماعرفت وين أحصله !

----------


## بنت زعل

السلام عليكم ادور التاجره الي تبيع شنط باسامي اليهال وعندها موقع خاص فيها

----------


## كلي هموم

ممكن أشوف بجامات أولاد قياس 5سنين و4سنين

----------


## شباصة شهد

الـسلآم عليكـم و ـآلرحمـه 



خـو ـآتي ـآنـآ ـآدور فسسـآتين قيـآس لآرج وميـديـم , , , 



ـآفيـدوونـي , , ,

----------


## أحلى ملك

*بعدنى ما حصلت الطللللب*



تاجرات لو سمحتن بغيت عطر جيفنشى بلاي أصلى أقل من سعر السوق لو سمحتن انا اعرف سعره في السوق بكم 

بس أكيد بالمنتدى السعر بيكون اقل لان ماشى اجور ولا مصاريف عمال ولا غيره ... اسمحولى علي 
عوار الراس بس حبيت أوضح هاى النقطة لان واااااااايد تاجرات راسلونى وبنفسسس سعر السوق وبعد يبون عمولة !!! 
والسموحه

هاى صورته وأبا العطر الحريمى اللى غرشته لونها وردى 



بانتظاركم علي الخاص مع الصور + الاسعار 

وموفقين إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابغي التاجرات اللى يطلبون من المواقع الاجنبية يراسلوني و كم عمولتهم ابغي اغراض بيبي

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

خواتي ابى قمصان نوم استرتش ..
كنت شاريه من تاجره بس للاسف الرساله انحذفت 
ما ابى فساتين 
ابى قمصان نوم استرتش .. كانن طوال

----------


## عروسة ليبيا

الله يجزاكم الجنه فيدوني حتى بمعلومه 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم بنات زايد

خوووووواتي الله يجزاكم خير..........

بغيت جهاز مراقبه الخدم الي بحجم علبه الكبريت ويشتغل على شفرة الموبايل بس يكون سعره مقبوووووول


اتمني الي جربته تخبرني عنه

وين يباع ف الامارات ومن جربته و تفيدنا بمعلمومات 


الله يجزاكم الخير 

واستعمله لله شهاده انه ف غرض خير وما بضر منه احد يعني لغرضه المخصوص 

اتمنى تفاعلكم الطيب

----------


## عبرات

تاجرات العبي طرشن الشغل ع لخاص

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الجواتي بلييييييييز ابا جواتي كعب احدث كوليكشن وابا بعد من اللي فيهن لمعه وفيونكات ومخمل
+
تاجرات العبي طرشولي ايدد كوليكشن ع الخاص ابا استرج وتكون فيها قصات

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي كريم للتبيض بس معررووف ومضموون

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

بغيت وحده تبيع ساعات بس ماركه مب صناعه صينيــه..الله فووق مابا حد يقص علي او شي..
والا عندها ساعات حلوه وراقيه شباب وبنات ترسلي ع الخااص..
اتريااكم حبيبااتي..

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

سؤاااااال..
انا برووح القريه العالميه بعد اسبوعين ان شاء الله ..وبغيييت اشتري تشقير الشفاف..من القريه العاالميــن تندلوون مكااان فالقريه يبيع او في تاجره اهني تبيعه فالقريه العاالميه بعد..
لا تسكرون موضووعي يمكن الي بطرش لي ما تفيدني او شي ابا اكثر عن تاجره او اكثر عن شخص يخبرني..

ارسلووووووو لي ع الخااااااااص..

----------


## أونه!

أي تاجرة تقدر اتوفرلي هالصينة للكراميل ويطلعه بهالشكل:

----------


## أمـ راكآن

مراحب شحالكمـ .. 
قبل تعاملت مع وحده نسيت اسمها .. كانت تغلف هدايا .. فالعين هي
دموعي حزينه عيني حزينه شي جي ماذكر 
كنت محتفظه بـ رساله لها عندي عالخاص .. بس حذفتها بالغلط ونسيت اسمها

فـ ياليت لو تعرفون اسم تاجره فالعين تغلف هدايا .. 
اباها من العين لان الاغراض عندي وبيكون اسهل علييه عشان اوصل لها الاغراض ^^

----------


## اصايل الشامسي

شحالكن خواتي 
بغيت صندوق العاب يعني احط فيه الالعاب 
صندوق عود مثل المندوووس ويسع لكميه كبيرة من الالعاب 
منو تقدر توفره لي 
جزيتن خيرا

----------


## miss.floower

السلام عليكم ..

بغيت من الحلاوه الالمانيه بس بسعر الجمله .. منيه تقدر توفرلي اياها ضروووووري ...

----------


## ريماس $

السلام عليكم خواتي بغيت جاكيت نفس هذا


 
 وبعد نفس هذا

----------


## ام هزاع3

منو تقدر توفرلي هذا الاعواد وبسعر معقول 
مو لازم نفس الشكل هذا

----------


## miss.floower

لين اليوم جاري البحث عن 
الشوكولاته الالمانيه Giotto 
إلي تقدر توفرها لي بسعر الجمله ...
التواصل ع الخاااااص ...

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

من تقدر تشتري لي ..او انها تبيــع 
بنطلــون سترتش الوان اصفر ووردي..فري سايز طبعا..
وبوت اســود طويل لنص الريــل وكعب..
وتنوره قصيره راقيــه وتكون لها طقم قميـص واسود او الوان تناسب اللون الاصفر والوردي..او بدالـهآ شورت قصير نفس التنوره القصيره بس شورت ويكون اسود وقميص مناسب لــه يعني طقم..بس القميص اباه كت..
وبغيت ايضا بودي اصفر و ووردي نفس لو البنطلون السترتش..
وبغيــت بنطلون لتكبير المؤخره بـعد..او شي يبيعونــه لتكبير المؤخره..
وبغيــت ستيان السيلكون..وبقياس 34 ..

ابي هالطلبات كلها من شخص وااحد يعني لاحد يقول انا عندي هذا..ابا المجموعه كلها..لانه لا تنسون حساب التوصيل ها روحــه بصوب وانا طالبه عند اكثر عن تاجره يعني كم حساب توصيل بدفع..هههه..
واحب كل شي دفعه وحده ..مب كل شوي رمست هالمندوبين..كرهت حياتي..ههه

وتسلم اللي ما بتقصر وياي..وبدعيلها من قلبي..بس اتمنى الاماانــه..يعني صح محد عليه كلام الكل هب مقصر بس سبحانه الله احد يخدعني والا شي ..

----------


## mi$$ uae

منو تقدر توفر لي ملابس اطفال من امريكا .. من محل جيمبوري بالتحديد ...

----------


## tweeni

بعدني ادور فستان قياسه سمول وعليه شغل بالكرستالات

----------


## السيدة الحلوه

مرحبا

منو تقدر اتوفر لي ورق جدران لغرفة بنات


طبعا بسعر معقول مب مبالغ فيه



مرفق الصور مع الاسعار

----------


## آلكشمه

بغيت وحده تسويلي توزيعات راااااقيه ( ليدي بيرد )

----------


## اثير

ضروووووووووري سوع رجاليه ماركات

----------


## أم مايــــد

نوكيا N8 + سكارفات قطن

----------


## آنسات

تنوووورااااااااااااااااااااااات بنااااااااااااااااات طوييييييييييييييلة

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي قلوساااات ماركة اوفيييس ...

وابغي برانيص ... بس سعرهن ما يتعدى 500 ...


وابغي شرات العطر المعروض ف توقيعي...

----------


## لوني غير

ابغي عباية اعراس فخمة وسعرها حلووو

----------


## STYLI5H

كمية فحدود 2 درزن او اكثر من كريم تريت سبوت 15 جرام

----------


## سيد العذارى

من تقدر توفر لي بطاقه الايتونز للاي باد

بليز الي تقدر تراسلني عالخاص ^_^

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

اباااااااااااااا:
- رقم اتصالات - خط

- ابا آي فون بسعر حلوووووو واقل من السوق...لكن أصلي...

- ابا توزيعات اسلامية ( ابا كتيب زاد المبتهل إلى ربه / كتيب أدعية منوعة / أو كتيب فيه دعاء شامل (للرزق والزواج والتيسير والطمأنينه... يعني شامل)+ كتيب يحتوي على سور الكهف ويس والدخان والملك والواقعة والرحمن... هو كتيب عندي...أصفر صغير بس أبا منه كمية + كتيب مفاتيح الفرج) ___________________العدد 100 حبة لكل واحد فما فوق... بس أبا سعر زييين


- ابا معاهم ورق تغليف لونه بني معتق... مع ورق مثل ملمس الخيش ( يونية الأرز)خخخخ عشتوا عالشرح
وطبعا شرايط وورود للتزيين... كميييية^^

ممكن مثل هذيلا الصور

[IMG]http://**********.com/Jan11/T1a79489.jpg[/IMG]








ويزاكم الله ألف خير.... اباه بسعر معقوووووووووووول لاني ابا كمية

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات الجواتي ابا احدث كوليكشن من الجواتي الكعب وخاصه المخمل والفيونكا واللي فيها لمعه

تاجرات العبي ابا عبي ساده او فيها شغل بالاسود او اي لون ثاني المهم الشغل خفيف وقصات واهم شي القطعه بكبرها تكون استرج . . وفيها حركات دلع . .

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

بغيييت تاااجره ديكووراات..اسره وكبااتــه وفرااش..وستاير..وزواالي..
دلووني على تااجره كنت اعرف وحده بس نسيت اسمها..
طرشوولي ع الخااص..

----------


## أحلى ملك

> *بعدنى ما حصلت الطللللب*
> 
> 
> 
> تاجرات لو سمحتن بغيت عطر جيفنشى بلاي أصلى أقل من سعر السوق لو سمحتن انا اعرف سعره في السوق بكم 
> 
> بس أكيد بالمنتدى السعر بيكون اقل لان ماشى اجور ولا مصاريف عمال ولا غيره ... اسمحولى علي 
> عوار الراس بس حبيت أوضح هاى النقطة لان واااااااايد تاجرات راسلونى وبنفسسس سعر السوق وبعد يبون عمولة !!! 
> والسموحه
> ...

----------


## سيد العذارى

> من تقدر توفر لي بطاقه الايتونز للاي باد
> 
> بليز الي تقدر تراسلني عالخاص ^_^

----------


## umkhalifah 7

مطلووووووووووووووووووب هذا اللبان القديم منو تقدر توفره او تبيعه بليز بنات او حتى تدلني على مكانه هذي صورته 




http://www12.0zz0.com/thumbs/2011/01.../292357226.jpg

----------


## البآرونهــ

منو تقدر تطلب لي بضااعه من تاااجره ف السعوديه لأني ماأعرف في سوالف الشحن وجي .؟؟؟ وتووصله لي لين البيت مع المندووب .. بسعر معقوووووول


اللي بترااسني ياليت ترسل لي السعر مع عمولتهاا والشحن وووو ..

----------


## منصوريه800

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


حبيباتى منو تقدر توفرلى الاتى

كوناد مالة الاظافر اللى ترسم اشكال بالمانيكير

ومقص الحف الايرانى
وياليت يكون بسرعه مشان اباهم مشان اهديهم كهديه

ومشكورين سلفا واللى بتساعدنى بدعيلها ربى يوفقها ان شاالله

----------


## آلكشمه

منو توفرلي كاب قوتشي

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي كفرات السيليكون لل :

IPOD touch 
I PHONE 4G 

وباسعرا معقوله تراسلني ..

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي كريم للتكبير الصدر او شي مضمون

----------


## شقاري العين

ابغي قمصان نوم ظروري ظروري ظروري

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

مطلوب لبس الممرضه التنكري

----------


## nwar

خواتي اريد حد اييبلي اغراض من ايكيا انا من العين والها عموله والي تقدر تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## أحلام الماسة

> أي تاجرة تقدر اتوفرلي هالصينة للكراميل ويطلعه بهالشكل:


 
نفس الطلب

----------


## قلبي سعيد

*هلأآ


منو تقدر اتوفر لي كريم للجسم لليد و الرجل و البطن Foldex ph5


و الثانــــــــي كريم تفتيح الامـآكن الحساسه Foldex 


بــــــــــــليييز ضروووووووري أتوقع انه من مصـــــــــر ..

آو خبرونييييييي اذ اموجود فالامارات*

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

ابغي وحدة تاخذلي غرض من محل ف دبي مول او ابن بطوطة .. 

ولها عموله طبعا بس ماتكون عمولتها مبالغ فيها ... 

فــ نتظآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآركم بنآآآآآآآآت

----------


## ريمـ

ابي بلاك بيري 9700
بسعر ارخص من السوق

----------


## الـغـاويه

بغيت كورسيه حليمه اللي مثل المشد .. 
الي من ورا خيوط ويتضوق 
بلييييييز

----------


## أم مطر

تاجرات الهدايا

بغيت بوكس اصفر مثل هذا 

اللون والحجم 



او هالحجم 



يعني يكون متوسط مب صغير وايد ولا كبير 

مستطيل او مربع مب مشكله 

بس اهم شي يكون لونه اصفر مب ذهبي 

وسعره ما يكون غالي لاني محصله الحجم اللي اباه ب 45 واقل بس ما حصلت اللون الاصفر 

بانتظاركم حبيباتي .. وشكرا ^^

----------


## m-zoon

بنات ابغي كريم لتكبير الصدر

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابغي لبس ليلة حنا ثوب راقي

----------


## جفن الغدير

تاجرات الطباعه على اكياس 
راسلوني

----------


## AD Silence

ابا شيل بيت سادة وفيهن حركات منثرة مب على الاطراف وتكون أشياء ناعمة

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

هلا بنآت

بغيت أسأل وين آلقى مثل هالشنطة فـ المنتدى آو حد يقدر يوفرهآ لي

مآركة بربري مآركة مع كرت آلضمآن و كل شي يعني 100% أصلية





مع سعرهآ و يكون سعرهآ حلو


أو بعد هذي






أو هذي اللي عـ اليمين 





أو هذي اللي عـ اليسآر






حطيت كل آلشنط آلي ابغيهن 

بس انآ ما بغيهن كلهن أنا قلت بحطهن يمكن وحدة منهن حد يقدر يوفري ايآها بسعر حلو

و آهم شي آصلية مع كل آغراآضها

اللي عندهآ ترآسلني عـ الخااص

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات. أبي وحدة تطلبلي من النت أقصد من موقع

----------


## A & M

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

ابا ارقام اتصالات حلوه وبسعر معقول وحلوو ضروووووووووووري

شكرا مقدما ..

----------


## reem101

السلام عليكم
بغيت خيوط صوف للكروشيه ماركه معروفه وزينه 
مع ابر بس قياس الابر يكون من 2 وأصغر.. 
وشكرا

----------


## الحـــــايره

> انا ابا استكرات حنه
> بس من الحلوات مال ورود الجوري وهالسوالف *




محد طرشلي اذكر اني شايفه استكرات حلوة بالمنتدى بس ما اذكر منو اللي تبيعها

----------


## نصابو

مرحب خواااااتي
ماعررررررف يمكن اهنا مش المكان المناسب
بس ظرررروي 
ابا حرمه توصلنيه بس حق بااااااجر 
يوم الاثنين
عند مقابله ف دبي فالنيابه
دخييييييلكن اللي تعرف رقم حرمه توصل تتواااصل ويايه
انا من عييييييماااااان 
دخييييييييلكن خوااااااتيه سااعدوووووووونيه

----------


## el~shog

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..,

أبا ميني عطور [ العطور اللي يحطونها في التوزيعات] ..,
اللي عندها ياليت تخبرني
 :Smile:

----------


## روح$طفلة

بليز الي تقدر توفرلي شنطة حجمها متوسط (شنطة سفر) وتكون حلوة للجامعة وسعرها معقول

----------


## نوره7

مرحبا 

ابا مكيمة بروان للاماكن الحساسه

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

> ابغي وحدة تاخذلي غرض من محل ف دبي مول او ابن بطوطة .. 
> 
> ولها عموله طبعا بس ماتكون عمولتها مبالغ فيها ... 
> 
> فــ نتظآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآركم بنآآآآآآآآت

----------


## كااتيا

خواتي بغيت مشد اندونيسي ضروووري

----------


## عواشهـ

*تاجرات الحلويات براك


اتوحم على كرات البسكويت بالصوص 
شمس الامار ات او شيما او غيرهن ابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ضروري ضروري ضروري..*

----------


## دموع الغربة

*ارجوكم محتاجه عطور عربيه ولن ومزيل عرق ودخون عينات للتجارة فى حدود 200 درهم والعطور اهم شىء تكون نوعيه عربيه على فرنسى والتاجرة اللى تبيع لى باأسعار مراعى فيها بدعيلها ليها انا حابه ابيعها فى المدارس*

----------


## آهات القلب

مطلوب بجايم باول فرانك لبنوته لسن 1 سنه بسعر حلو وارخص

----------


## طبيعي كتكوتة

خواتي التاجرات ممكن توزيعات حق المدرسة تفيدني للاذاعة بليييييز 
ابي مثل الاقلام وسجادات الجيب واي شي من توزيعاتكم مابي حلويات او عطور توزيعات ورقية او شي مفيد للطلبة

----------


## ريماس $

بنااااااااات محد رد علية ابا هذا الجاكتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وينكم يااتاجرااات بليييز ردو الله يرضي عليكم دنيا واخرة ...... اب انفس هذا  نفس هذا ف حركت اليد وهذا الثاااني

----------


## um-beereg3

*السلام عليكم ورحمـ’ة 

يالغاليـآت مره شفت وحده تبيع زلغيـآت للبنوتـآت 
وتكون الزليغـآت طول و ملونات 



فياليت الي تعرف وحده تبيع هالاشياء اطرشلي على خاص 
والي تبيعه بعد اطرشلي على خاص 

..^^*

----------


## keep_rak

*السلام عليكم*

*مره شفت وحده تبيع ساعة الحائط الكبيره اللي كانوا يحطونها في مسلسل زوارة خميس*

*وين اقدر الاقيها عند منو؟؟*

----------


## أونه!

منو من التاجرات تبيع كفرات بلاكبيري تورش
أو وحده تقدر توفرهم لي شرط اشوف صور لهم قبل

----------


## أونه!

ابغي نفس هالكفرالمطاطي للتورش بليز

----------


## NoNo!

،

ترددت وآيد أكتب طلبي هنيه
أحس محد يدشه وماشي تفاعل ويا التاجرات

ما علينا ، 
خواتي انا خاطريه في بوك مآركة EspriT
شفته ويا بنيه بس استحيت أسألها ، 
وشفته ف وآحد من المعارض العاديه بس شكله
كان شششيب وااايد 
المشكله دورت صورته ف موقعهم و ف النت بشكل
عام ما لقيته 
شكله جدا" عاااادي سمبببل من الخاطر اللهم بس
فيه علامة البراند على صوب بس

" أو " 

ابغي حد يوفر لي هالبوك





الشي الثاني خاطري فـ بناطيل جينز خفييييفه
يكون نوعية الجينز الناعم الخفيف و ياليت ألوانه 
فاتحة و يكون سكيني !!

الشي الثالث أبغي بعد البناطيل اللي يكون ملمسهم
يا مخمل على شكل خطوط طولية أو ملمس عادي و في
نهاية البنطلون وين ريولج يكون في سحاب صغيير 
لونه سيلفر أو غولد !

بليز بنات اللي تعرف وين بلقى هالأشياء تخبرني
محتايتنها ضروووري

وثانكس

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي بووووت ... ماللات يهااال ...

----------


## أحلام الماسة

مطلوب ضروري

جهاز الحفر على الاكسسوارات

----------


## *همس*

أبغي حد يطلبلي من موقع امازون

----------


## بنت زعل

السلام عليكم ابغي التاجره الي تسوي شنط حق اليهال باساميهم

----------


## ام سعووودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خواتي عندي اربيعتي متخرجه من الجامعة وابى اهديها هدية ممكن اللي يسون توزيعات يطرشلي صور الهدايا مع الاسعار .

----------


## آهات القلب

ابغي شنط هاند باق 
وباسعار حلوة

----------


## أم ريمو

بغيت علب السويت الشفافة بأسعار معقولة لاني بطلب كمية كبيرة

بس رجاااااااءا تكون نفس الحجم اللي بالصورة

يعني مب صغير ولا كبير اريييييييده وسط لو سمحتن

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ابا توزيعاااااات للبيبي بوي !! بليز اللي طرشلي من قبل ! هب هذا الاستايل اللي ادوووره !! ابا شي يونييييييك وراقي

واريد كب كيك بيبي بووووووي بعد

----------


## ام نزوي

السلام عليكم 

خواتي ..ابي مشد بطن يكون فعّال ويعرّق من الخااااااااطر مع تجارب البنات، عشان افتك من كرووشتي اللي متعبتني نفسيا ومطلعة عيوني @@ !!

اللي عندها تطرشلي عالخاص بليز ..

----------


## آلكشمه

مطلوب كاب قوتشي بسعر معقول

مطلوووووب معطر فراش وللسياره بريحة الفانيلا او بريحه فرنسسسسسسسيه ثابته وفواحه ومركزه

----------


## آلكشمه

التاجرة ملكة الكيك وووووينج !!

----------


## عبرات

ابا وحدة تفصلي عباة(قصة السمكة) وبسعر محرووق ورخيص 400 وتحت

----------


## أم حمادة2

فديتكم اريد علاقة تكفي حق واااااايد اكسسوارات 
ما اريد العلاقه اللي واقفه اللي لابسه فستان اريد شي اكبر ..
همتكم بسرعه قبل العرس .. ماشي باقي.

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااات منو تبيع مكواة الشعر ( السيراميك ) 

واللي بـآلوان مثل جلد النمر و الوان ثانيه بعد

----------


## آلكشمه

مطلوووووووب قطع قطن مع شيلهن ( ماريد قطع فيهن ورود وورق شير ابا شي غير ومييز )

ونفس الشي بعد ابا قطع وووويل

----------


## 3yoon_3bdulla

خواتي بغيت اسأل منو تبيع مزيل العرق 
المضاد للبكتيريا اسمه فيبكس 
شي منه لون اخضر ولون وردي

----------


## *عواش*

ابي اطلب من موقع امازون اللي تقدر اطرس لي ع الخاص

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

> اباااااااااااااا:
> - رقم اتصالات - خط
> 
> - ابا آي فون بسعر حلوووووو واقل من السوق...لكن أصلي...
> 
> - ابا توزيعات اسلامية ( ابا كتيب زاد المبتهل إلى ربه / كتيب أدعية منوعة / أو كتيب فيه دعاء شامل (للرزق والزواج والتيسير والطمأنينه... يعني شامل)+ كتيب يحتوي على سور الكهف ويس والدخان والملك والواقعة والرحمن... هو كتيب عندي...أصفر صغير بس أبا منه كمية + كتيب مفاتيح الفرج) ___________________العدد 100 حبة لكل واحد فما فوق... بس أبا سعر زييين
> 
> 
> - ابا معاهم ورق تغليف لونه بني معتق... مع ورق مثل ملمس الخيش ( يونية الأرز)خخخخ عشتوا عالشرح
> ...


 
بعدني محتاااااااااااااااااااااية للتوزيعات وورق التغليف
ابا 100 - 200 حبة من كل كتيب وهن 3 كتيبات مع ورق تغليف...

يالله يا تاجرات اترياكن^^

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

بنات أريد وحدة تطلبلي من موقع للبيبي

+ أريد بجامات للبنوتات الصغار لسبونج بوب

فأسرع وقت بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## نهر الحياه

لو سمحتن يا حلوات 
قماطات 
شيل بيت او اسكارف عريض

----------


## ام رآشد

اذا ممكن أبا تاجره تطلب لي من النت بس أبا طريقة تسليم البضاعة و البيزات سلم و استلم
لأني ما اروم أسير و احول فلوس  :Frown:

----------


## أثمان

السلام عليكم 
ممكن أحد يوفر لي عدد 8 من زي الخادمات ( اليونيفورم) بس يكونوا بألوان مختلفة قدر الامكان
اذا في امكانية التوصيل انا موجودة في عمان

----------


## حليب رنبو

توزيعاااااااااااااااااااااااات اعرااااااااااااااااااس 


راسلووووووووووووني عالخاااااااااص وبسعر حلوووووووووووووووو

----------


## حليب رنبو

توزيعاااااااااااااااااااااااات اعرااااااااااااااااااس 


راسلووووووووووووني عالخاااااااااص وبسعر حلوووووووووووووووو

----------


## lovelorn3027

انا من السعوديه وابي جلابيات للبيت والزياره وابي ملابس اطفال باعمار مختلفه باسعار حلوه

----------


## غربة_الروح

السلام عليكم

من يعرف يصمم صفحات مواضيع ..انا اعطيها الموضوع وهي تقص وتسوي تصميم وتحط الصور


بليز اسعار زينه لاني بسوي حدود 15- 20 صفحه يعني بدون مبالغات بليز

والي تعرف بليز ترسلي وترسلي شي لشغلها

----------


## كااتيا

بغيت حد يسوي توقيع بسعر حلو ^_^

----------


## um-beereg3

> *السلام عليكم ورحمـ’ة 
> 
> يالغاليـآت مره شفت وحده تبيع زلغيـآت للبنوتـآت 
> وتكون الزليغـآت طول و ملونات 
> 
> 
> 
> فياليت الي تعرف وحده تبيع هالاشياء اطرشلي على خاص 
> والي تبيعه بعد اطرشلي على خاص 
> ...

----------


## الهفآيف}-

جواتي كعب [ اللي يطرشولي فلات بليييز مابا ] .. 
الكعب بغيته يكون فيه فيونكا \ مخمل \ لمعه
وجميع الالوان . . 

اللي عندها طلبي اطرشه ع الخاص الصور + الاسعار 

فساتين سهره + اعراس فخماااات بمعنى الكلمه . . للتأجير فقط . . 
جميع المقاسات والالوان ومن مصممين مشهورين او من محلات جاهزه المهم يكون شي فخم ومتروس كريستال وشغل وحركات . .

----------


## أم أحلا ولد

هلا فيكم 


بغيت اعرف في حد يبيع العاب بلاي ستيشن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ابغي لعبة Disgaea4

----------


## نسيم المطلعيه

التاجرات اللي يسون ميني ساندويج يراسلني ع الخاص ضروووري

ابا اطلب ليوم الخميس...

----------


## $AVON$

ابي كفر للاي باد جلد ويكون لونه حلو مع السماعه 

الي يقدر يوفره لي يراسلني عالخاص

----------


## تيماا

من فتره حصلت تاجره تبيع جهاز رياضي ماتذكر شسمه ولا شو اسم التاجره بغيت هالجهاز الي توقفين عليه ويحرك الريول ولايدين واتذكر سعره على 850 هالجهاز الي عندها تراسلني خاص ضروري

----------


## @القصيد@

*منو تقدر توفرلي دخون ///// عود يابس ////عود بالعنبر مب العااادي


بليييييييييييييييييييز*

----------


## عواشهـ

تاجرات الحلويات براك...
شمس الامارات او شيما او غيرهن 

وينكن كلكن اختفيتن مره وحده خخخخخ
عسى المانع خير...

ابات كور البسكويت بالصوص اليووووووووووووووم ضروووووري اتوحم...

----------


## um-beereg3

السلام عليكم ورحمـ’ة 

يالغاليـآت مره شفت وحده تبيع زلغيـآت للبنوتـآت 
وتكون الزليغـآت طول و ملونات 



فياليت الي تعرف وحده تبيع هالاشياء اطرشلي على خاص 
والي تبيعه بعد اطرشلي على خاص 

..^^

----------


## قطوة العين

مرحباااااا خواتي التاجرات

منو تقدر توفر الة لتكسير البيض 

مثل هاي او مقارب لهاااا

----------


## الساهيه

مرحبا خواتي...

ابغي حد يسويلي نفس جيه الشنطه مع الستيكر حق اللابتوب..

----------


## ام رآشد

> اذا ممكن أبا تاجره تطلب لي من النت بس أبا طريقة تسليم البضاعة و البيزات سلم و استلم
> لأني ما اروم أسير و احول فلوس



ووووينكن يا تااجرااات :Frown:

----------


## الساهية89

ابا ترمس مر مطحون 
اللي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## بوظبي دآري

مرحبا الغاليات .
بغيت عطر اللور هذه صورته . اباه الاصلي اذا ما عليكم امر . و اتريا ردكم =)

----------


## الهفآيف}-

جواتي كعب [ اللي يطرشولي فلات بليييز مابا ] .. 
الكعب بغيته يكون فيه فيونكا \ مخمل \ لمعه
وجميع الالوان . . 

اللي عندها طلبي اطرشه ع الخاص الصور + الاسعار 

فساتين سهره + اعراس فخماااات بمعنى الكلمه . . للتأجير فقط . . [ يداد مب مستخدمات ]
جميع المقاسات والالوان ومن مصممين مشهورين او من محلات جاهزه المهم يكون شي فخم ومتروس كريستال وشغل وحركات . .

----------


## أحلام علي

اي شي ينفع لعروس الا العطور والبخور وهالاشيا >> اكتفاء

شيل بيت في وحدة كانت تيبهم من الهند بس ضيعتها


وصح انا ابا تعرفون هالبوكس الابيض للتصوير 

لو في وحدة تقدر توفره

^^

----------


## سمسانه

ابغي البوكس لينحط فيه الحمالات الصدرية(الستيان)اذكر وحدة تبيعه لونه ازرق ينفع للسفر ظرووووووووووري

----------


## *عواش*

ابي الاندوير فيه اسفنج وسيلكيون احسسن

----------


## حرم الظآهري

التاجره فديتني كيووت وينها

اباج ضروووري تاجرتنا

----------


## um-beereg3

السلام عليكم ورحمـ’ة 

يالغاليـآت مره شفت وحده تبيع زلغيـآت للبنوتـآت 
وتكون الزليغـآت طوال و ملونات 



فياليت الي تعرف وحده تبيع هالاشياء اطرشلي على خاص 
والي تبيعه بعد اطرشلي على خاص 

..^^

----------


## موكا كوفي

اريد طقم نفاس بس راقي وهادي غير عن المنتشرات

----------


## عمري كله

منوو تقدر توفرلي سجاد الجيب ومصاحف الجيب

انا كنت طالبه من مصر 

بس مااعتقد انه في مجال يوصلون في هالظروف اللي تمر فيها مصر

----------


## ام محمد 2003

السـلآم عليكم ..

لوو سمحتووخوآتي ، منوو توفر لي زبدة الشيآ الخآم ..

ولهــآ دعووهـ من قلب < محتآيتهآ ..

اتريآكمممممم

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

*مطلوب قطع شيفون سادة من التاجرات

يريت مع الأسعار وطول وعرض القطعة*

----------


## قطوة العين

منو تقدر تسويلي او توفر لي هالهدية Diaper Cakes بناتي
مثل جيه او ما يقارب له





او اللي تعرف وين احصله تراسلني بلييييييييييييييييز ضروري ^_^

----------


## بوظبي دآري

> مرحبا الغاليات .
> بغيت عطر اللور هذه صورته . اباه الاصلي اذا ما عليكم امر . و اتريا ردكم =)

----------


## SтγŁỉѕђ ļıƒε

لو سمحتووو ادور التاجرة اللي عندها غلطة الشعر كانت حاطة بتوقيعها صورة شعر بنت لاني ابا الخلطه لبنت صغيرة 
ضرووووووري اللي يعرف رابطها يطرشه لي 

والله يوفقكم

----------


## um-beereg3

السلام عليكم ورحمـ’ة 

يالغاليـآت مره شفت وحده تبيع زلغيـآت للبنوتـآت 
وتكون الزليغـآت طوال و ملونات 



فياليت الي تعرف وحده تبيع هالاشياء اطرشلي على خاص 
والي تبيعه بعد اطرشلي على خاص 

..^^

بانتضاركم بنات بس بغيت اقول نقطه مهمه اني اريدهن يوصلن الين الركب تقريبا لانه كم بنت طرشتلي بس مش طوال واايد

----------


## sweeeet

فستان راقي بمعنى الكلمه ومب دفش ولا منفوش
ابا ستايل يديد 
يعني موديل هالسنه مب قبل ..
ابا المقاس يكون s-m
الطول62

اباه من تصميم مصمم مشهور :
( مايكل _ اماتو _ ا...............)

وما اباه يكوووون وااايد عاري 

وبالنسبه للالوان افضل اتمنى ما يكون احمر .

----------


## سمو المعالي

مطلوب جلابيات قطن للبيت

----------


## احتاجك..

بغيت الواكس الامريكي^^

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا نعلة فلات بس اشكال كيوت ومريحات للكلية..
ما أبا شرات اللي فالسوق , احب سوالف الفيونكات و الورد وجيه

----------


## lili sugar

منو التاجره اللي حابه تبيع لي بضاعتها بالجمله !!!
ياليت تدزلي بالخاص بضاعتها =)

----------


## ملكة*الكيك

السلام عليكم خواتي

بغيت وحده اتسوي ريوق بوفية في الشارجة

(هريس و خمير و محاشي و فطاير و كبة باللبن)
منو اتسوي و تقدر اتوصل للشارجه 

الموضوع مستعجل....

----------


## شوكو

شنط للدوام ماركات + جهاز تبييض اسنان

شكراً

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> مرحبا خواتي...
> 
> ابغي حد يسويلي نفس جيه الشنطه مع الستيكر حق اللابتوب..


 
ابي حد يسويلي شراته

----------


## ام_كشة

بغيت اطلب شنط من موقع صيني
وابي حد من التاجرات يطلب لي 
وبعطيها عمولتها

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت وحده توفرلي طابعة CANON SELPHY 

http://a.img-dpreview.com/news/0705/...selphys-01.jpg

----------


## كلي هموم

بجامات أولاد قياس 5سنين و4سنين

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

> مرحبا خواتي...
> 
> ابغي حد يسويلي نفس جيه الشنطه مع الستيكر حق اللابتوب..




انااااااااااااا بعد ابغي مثلهاااااااااااااا ... ولو في ديزانيات ثانيه ابغي اشوووفهم قبل 

وطبعااااااااااااا بأسعار حلوة

----------


## نظرات حانيه

ا*با فستان فكتوري مرررررررررررررتب وناعم
*

----------


## جنـه الــورد

السلام عليكم

خواتي التاجرات

الي تبيع عطور ون مليون النسائي وجوتشي اليديد اصليات وبسعر ارخص من السوق 120 -150 درهم

تراسلني بليز  :Smile:

----------


## عذب القصيد

مرحبا ..

بغيت بوك للبطايق قالولي ينباع ف تايلاند .. اللي تقدر توفره لي تراسلني

----------


## ضحوك الفجر

بغيت توزيع مواليد للبنوته جاااهزه
اباها خلال الاسبوع الياي

----------


## $AVON$

ابي مكياج فور ايفر. قبل اسبوع مأخذه من تاجرة والحين ابي اطلب بس ناسيه اسمها. 

الي عندها يا ريت تراسلني

----------


## أم دانووه

*أطلب مخاوير حق الصغيرات 

يا ليت القطعة قطن و الألوان حلوة 

أرجو مراسلتي على الخااااص رجاااء و بسعر حلو طبعا لأني باخذ كمية*

----------


## اميرة ^^

بنااات ابغي تيشيرتات عليها شخصيات مثل تويتي و ميكي ماوس او رسومات 

و سعرهم مايتعدى الـ 100 درهم

----------


## 5rbo0osh

السلام عليكم 
اقدر احصل خلطة الحنا لتنعيم الشعر

----------


## حاسة سادسة

بناات اللي تبيع نعول سطااحيه تراسلني ابا اشوف الصور واختال


واريد تاجرة تبيع بجايم اترياكم عالخاص

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكم 

بغيت حد يوفرلي عطر بادجلي ميشكا كوتيور وهذي صورته ....والي تقدر تراسلني عالخاص 



وشكرا

----------


## red apple

*بنآآت آبى تآجرة تطلبلي من آلنت بلييييز 

آنآ بحول حقهآ آلمبلغ و آبآهآ تطلبلي و تستلم آلطلبية و آطرشلي آيآهآ آلبيت

آلي تقدر ترآسلني بليييز ^^*

----------


## غرشة فيمتو

تــــآآآجراات أبي وحدة توفرلي علآآقأأت للفون وتكوون بسييييطة ورااقيه بليييز ^^
وأبي بعد شي ثـــآآآني بس أستحي أطلبـــه عالعـــآآآآم ><" ،، هو يتعلق بالماكينات هههه

وأردوو الرد علي سرييييييييييعا لو سمحتوو ،،،،،،

----------


## ام المزيون

بنات بغيت اي تاجره عندها شي لازالة الخطوط البيضا في الجسم ! خلطه ، صابونه ... اي شي !

وبغيت بجايم وتيشيرتات تكون اسعارهم ماتتعدى ال١٠٠ درهم ! ابي اخذ كميه ....


موفقات ^_^

----------


## بنــت النور

وانا اريد اسوار الحروف و الحلق "يكون حرف عربي او انجليزي" 
في موضوع من زمان شفته يسوون فيه هالشغلات، اذا بعده موجود بليززز ارسلولي ياه

----------


## شجون 2009

السلام عليكم حبيباتي ابغي أشياء رومنسية مثل الابجورات وهالسوالف دمتن بود

----------


## انفاسك هواي

بنات ابا كفر شخص واحد عليه شخصيه وني بوه 

هاي صورته للي ما يعرفه

----------


## قلب معطاء

*سجآدة الجيب بالجمله

بأقل سعر*

----------


## Чαωέl.7αllέџ

أخواني بغيت حد من بوظبي
يسوي كب كيك حلو ومرتب بليز ضروري ابا التسليم يوم الخميس

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

الســـلام عليــكم ورحمــة الله وبركــآتــه..

الغاليــآآت منوو فيكم تقــدر تفزعني..يعني طلبي مش صعب والحمدللــه بس تقدرين تحصليــنهم فمحليــن..

او شي يغيــت شورت ((لونهم احمر او زهري او اسود)) قيــآآس L...
وحزام على حسب لون الشور الي بتختارينــــه....
وبغيـت بوت لونه اسود او ابيض قيااس 40>>بس الغاليــآت ماباه طويل ليــن الركبــه وكعب او يكون مرتفع اهم شي مب مسطح..وراقي حلــو..

وها الشكل المقرب الي احب يكوون شكل الشورت والبوت..((عشان تعرفوون شو ذوقي))

الشـــورت:





*المهم يكون بهالطول وبالالوان ((احمر او زهري او ابيض او اسود)) وبقياس L مع حزام اذا ماكان تابع مع شورت حزام..^^

شكل البوت الي ابي مثلــه..^^

*

*ابيــه بنفس الطول مابيه لين الركبــه لو في اقل عن هذا بشوي اوكي مافي مشكله ويكون احسن ..((وابي لون ابيض او اسود))*...*((وحطي فبالج اني مليانه فريلي يعني لو يكون واسع او سترتش عن الريل..قيــآآآس 40

اذا ماشي بوت مثل الي ابيــه ابيــه هالنوع..ونفس الالوان ((اسود او ابيض))..قياااس 40

*


*(( نتفااهم بالخـآص ان شاء اللـــــه..))*

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> 


 
ابي وحده هيك استويلي بس انا اعطيها الدزاين

----------


## شـمـوخ

التاجره اللي تبيع سجاده الجيب يا ريت تراسلني

----------


## يارب وفقني

بغيت مكينة خياطة و كاميرا احترافية بسعر معقول  :Frown:

----------


## جروووح انسانة

ابغي تنانير جنز قصيره وطويله مع هيلاهوب نقش الحنا
مع بديات جي مال دلع
بلييييييييز بسررعه

----------


## malsoona

ابا حد يعطيني رابط مواضيع التاجرة فراشة الملونة . . ابا اجوف البسكويت واسعاره . . =)

----------


## sara311

السلام عليكم 

ادور على اضاءات القلوب الحمره يكون سلك طويل و مشبوك فيه قلوب مضيئه .. احيد من فتره كم تاجره كانت اتبيع منهم العاديات و شي القلوب المخمل

اباهم ضرووووري .. بلييز الي اتعرف اسم تاجره اتبيع هاي النوع من الاضاءات اتخبرني

و شكرا ^_^

----------


## آلكشمه

منز تقدر توفرلي العدسات البيضاء

نزلت في السعوديه بس ماعرف اذا نزلت عندنا في الامارات ولا لا

وهي ماركة كوين كلر

----------


## خيليية

اخوااتي فديتكن منووو تقدر توفر لي هذا الكحال .............؟؟

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا

حبوبات منوه تقدر توفر لي العلاقه الذكيه اعتقد يسمونها الي اقدر اعلق فيها اكثر من شئ + منظم الملابس الداخليه 

بليز الي تقدر تراسلني عالخاص + صور 
^_^ 
thnx

----------


## أم حمد 1

فديتكن منو من التاجرات متخصصه بهدايا الرجال؟؟

----------


## سكووون الليل

الي تقدر توفرلي عطر موجود فالحره بمطار دبي ياليت تراسلني باسرع وقت لو سمحتوا

----------


## لمسة إبداع

بنااات منو تقدر توفرلي زبدة البحر اللي تسويه ام فهد في المدينة المنورة

محتاجة 1 للويه و 2 للجسم

----------


## قلبي لك

مسا الخير 

خواتي منوه تقدر تطلب لي من موقع امزون .. 
لي تعرف كيف يطلبون منه يالييت تراسلني ..

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مرحبا خوااتي لو سمحتن ابا التاجرات الي يبيعن اكواب كانون 


انتظر الرد ضرووري

----------


## سمسانه

*أبغي سجادة الجيب المخمل ضوررررررروي 
واتمنى تكوم التاجرة من الامارات لسرعة وصول الطلبية
ومشكووورات مقدما*

----------


## مصدر احساس

اريد مكينه كوفي عاليه الجووده اذا ممكن
واذا في نفس اللى نحصلها في الكوفي شوب بيكون وايد اوكي 

الى تعرف وين ممكن احصلها تفيديني

----------


## um-3li-88

أريد كفرات اي باد؟

----------


## أحلام علي

1 - زبدة الشيا بسعر معقول ^^


2 - بلييييييييييييييييييييييز كان في تاجرة تبيع نفس القمصان او ماعرف اسمهم للفخذ هو لا جاكيت ولا قميص

وحتى كتبت بالموضوع اني ابا اشتري وضيييييييييعتهااااااااااااااااااااا

بنات هي فوق الملابس للسفر والبر بلييييييييييييييز ابا لان لما نسير البر اتبهدل

----------


## Чαωέl.7αllέџ

أخواني بغيت حد من بوظبي
يسوي كب كيك حلو ومرتب 
بليز ضروري ابا التسليم يوم الخميس

----------


## حاسة سادسة

بناااات ابااا تاجرة تبيع بدياات ضروووري

----------


## عنا عمري

السلام عليكم

بغيت المكواه البخارية اللي من هالنوع




وبغيت كوب كانون

----------


## بوظبي دآري

عطر اللور الرجالي . لون رصاصي .
بغتيه بسعر 150 الاصلي اذا ما عليكم امر .

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

بغيت ملابس الوظائف للاطفال ظروري باكر او ورا باكر 

ابغي لبس ممرضة او طبيب لعمر 6 سنوات

----------


## ςυτеγа

اريد ليفه الظهر المغربيه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبا شغلات دلع تنحط بالسيارة 

اللي عندها أي شيء للسيارة تراسلني بالصور و الاسعار

----------


## ورده نرجس

مرحبااا تاجرات ،، 

بغيت أشياء مميزه للنيو بورن أو مـــن عمر 0 لغاية 6 شهور ،، ، 

مـــن قماطات بدلات ملابس خفيفه للبيت .. أطقم قماط ويا البدله جحافي 

أممممم أشياء مميزه وغريبه .. أدوات ،، 
بناتي ومحايد ،، يعني ينفع للولد وينفع للبنت لأني مش متأكده من جنس البيبي

وان شاء اللّـــِھ. بربي بالصيف يعني مابا أشياء شتويه .. ابا صيفي ،، 

وشكــــــرا ،،

----------


## فوآغي

1- ابغي ميزان مال الجسم
2- وسلاسل ايد او رقبه ماركه ( فندي - هرمز - فان كليف ) أصليـات ماابغي تقليد

3- بلوزة بربري سايز سمول

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

أريد ملابس نسائية رياضية 


بلييييييييييييييييييييز فأسرع وقت

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

تأجرآت بوظبي بليزَ يرآسلني ع الخآص ., !

----------


## ::عيووني::

هـــــــــلا الغاليات ...
بغيت اعرف منوووووو التاجره اللي تبيع ماكينة الحلاقة.....ضرووووووووري

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليـــكم

الغاليـــآآت الحين ابا اعطي هديــه لشخصين ريال وحرمه..وهم زوجيــن طبعا..ومب عاارفه شو من الهدايــه ما عندي افكاار حد عنده فكــرهـ..ويكوون شي يستاااهل بس ما يزيد عن 500 درهم..بس هالشي ابيــه ع الشهر الياي مب هالشهر..

فزعوني بافكاار او تاجراات يمكن عندهم شي يستاهل لشخصين..
ويعطيـــكن العاافيــه..^^

----------


## AD Classic

مرحبا

بغيت استفسر عن التاجرات اللي يبيعن النعل الصنادل من امريكا ..؟؟

وايد تعبت وانا ادور في قسم التجاري والمواضيع اهناك ماشاء الله وايد ..

ياليت اللي تعرف لينكات لتاجرات اللي يبيعن هالشي .. تقتصر عليه الجهد والوقت

----------


## الغاويـــة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بغيت جلابيات حلوة وبسيطة من الشيفون وأكثر شي يكون السعر 250 ^^

----------


## ريماس $

مساااكم ورد ... بنات ابا نفس هذي الشنطة وعلها هذا الرمز بس مابا دفشة شي منهن اينكن دفشات ومنهن ناعماات انا الناااعمااااااات ...
والشعار  يكون ع الشنطة والسير تعرفون طووويل وبغيت نعااااااااال صنااادل بلييييز تراا والله تعبت وانا ادور وريووولي حليلهن تعبن من الكعب قياااسي 40 بليييز بليييز بلييييز

----------


## zenar

السلام عليكم
ابغى مشد اندونيسي اصلي نوعية ممتازة وسعر معقول 
اللي تبيعه نراسلني ما عليكن امارة 
ومشكووووووورات

----------


## fifi_girl

خواتي منو عندها كواية البخار بسعر حلوو  :Smile:

----------


## نظرات حانيه

ابا ها الكروسيه الي ينحت الخصر اشوفه وااااااااااااايد مريح في الفيديو

----------


## آنسات

ابااا حد يوفر لي كاكاو جيوووتوو 
اللي تقدر تراسلني ع لخاص 
^^

----------


## مصدر احساس

مرحبااا الى تقدر توفر لي مكينه كوفي بليز تراسلني ععلى الخاااااااااااص

ضروري

----------


## لؤلؤة12

الغاليت بغيت مدس وشنطة ماركه وملابس ماركه لنيو بورن بوي لين ست شهور

----------


## بوظبي دآري

عطر اللور الرجالي . لون رصاصي .
بغتيه بسعر 150 الاصلي اذا ما عليكم امر .

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

بنات أريد خمس هدايا لطلابي فديت روحهم

----------


## A & M

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

بغيت لبس صلاه مع سياده في اسرع وقت ،،

مشكورات مقدما ^^

----------


## eman987

ابغي جلابياات حلوه و دراريع كويتية بليييز الي عندها ترسل الصور وابيهم 150-200 عشان حابه اخذ مجموعه

----------


## سميتك الغالي

ابى عشبة عباة السيده

او اي تاجره من العيد تقدر اتوصل لي طلبيتي من العين

----------


## أم بشر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ممكن تساعدوني اريد بطاقات الآي فون آي تيونز من فئة 15 - 25 $

واريد سعر كويس لأني بطلب كمية كبيرة 

اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص لو سمحتن بسعرها 

وبرد عالرسالة اللي فيها السعر ارخص

وآسفة إذا مارديت لأن بكون ماعجبني السعر

ولكن جزيل الشكر

----------


## أمورة

ممكن تاجرات ملابس يهال يراسلوني


خصوصا اللي تبيع بجامات غاب و ملابس يهال كوريه ويابانيه كيووت و ذلاقات الخ 


مابا ماركات امريكيه السموحه 

و شكرا

----------


## يتيمة أمها

*السلام عليكم,,,

هلا شحاالكم...

لو سمحتواا أباا وحده تبيع بخوووور ريحته حلووه وبعد يكوون سعره أوكيه ما أباا واايد غاالي وبليييييييييييز 

ضرووووري وأباااه بسرعه...

واالسموووحه ^ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ^...*

----------


## Amo0one

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ممكن تساعدوني اريد بطاقات الآي فون آي تيونز من فئة 15 - 25 $
> 
> واريد سعر كويس لأني بطلب كمية كبيرة 
> 
> اللي عندها تراسلني على الخاص لو سمحتن بسعرها 
> 
> وبرد عالرسالة اللي فيها السعر ارخص
> ...



me 2

----------


## روووح المها

*خواتي الغاليات

منو من التاجرات تبيع استاندات للشغابات

اباه ضرووووووووووووري*

----------


## طيور الود

أبغي هاللبان ضروري

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبغي هاللبان ضروري


حتى انا
وأبا عصير اهلا بعد^^

----------


## بوظبي دآري

عطر اللور الرصاصي "رجالي" 

بسعر 150

----------


## sweeeet

ضروري .. ضروري 
ابا فستانين رااااقين جدا لبناتي 
المقاسات 2 - 4 سنين 
اباهم من تصاميم مشهروه ومعرووفه 
بشرط يكونون بمستوى راقي وفخم 
لان المناسبه . عرس عمتهم ,.

----------


## فتاة حالمة

بغيت حد يسوي لي توقيع حلو ..وبسعر ممتاز 
انتظركم خواتي
برسل لكم الصور المناسبة للتوقيع والكلام اللي ابغيه

----------


## اونومومينتو

بنات اللي عندها جلابيات بلجمله حق البيت واللي تجيب من سوق الجمله بدبي تراسلني بسرعه مع ذكر الاسعار

----------


## طيور الود

أكرر الطلب أبغي هاللبان

----------


## dxb-bride

تاجرات سوالف اليهال

elnew born

ماركات لليهال 

راسلوني بليز

ابا مراضع وطقم ماركه ل نيو بورن

----------


## eman987

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ابغي جلابياات حلوه و دراريع كويتية بليييز الي عندها ترسل الصور وابيهم 150-200 عشان حابه اخذ مجموعه

----------


## s n f o r a

السلام عليكم ..


الغاليات منو تقدر توفر لي جوتي رياضي مرتفع يعني فيه كعب بس مريح للسفر وشكراا

----------


## نظرات حانيه

بنات ابا الحشوه مالت الشراشف بس اباها تكون كبيررررررررره وسميكه شرات مالات الفنادق تكون منفوووووووووووخه وتحسين يوم تتغطين بها كانج في عااااااااااااالم ثاني حلووووووووووووه 




وابا احسن دخوووووووووووووون او عووووووووووود تكون خنينه من الخااااااااااااااااااااااطر واتم فتره طوووووووووويله وتثبت في الملابس لكثر عن يوم ابااااااااااااااه شي شي يفور الراس 

الله يسامحن في حريم قصن عليه ودخونهن هب شي ابدااااااااااااااا

----------


## قلبي سعيد

منو تقدر اتوفر لي *شــــآي الدكتور مينغ* بآسرع وقت و بسعر منــــآسب ..


و اللي استخدمته ياريت لو اتفيدني و اطرش رساله و اتخبرني عنه آكثــــر..

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااااااااااااااااااااااات بليييييييييييز دخيلكن ... منو تسوي بروشات .. ابا وحده اعطيها تصميم وتسويلي بروش و وشاح .. منو تقدر

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

بلييييييييييييييز بلييييييييييييييز

عندي فعاليات باللون البرتقالي 


ساعدووووني يعني ودي اسوي تيشيرتات باللون البرتقالي ... وأي شي باللون البرتقالي ... اشياء غريبه 


بلييييييييييييييييييييييز ساعدوني اي وحدة عندها شي بالبرتقالي حتى لو شخصية باللون البرتقالي

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفريلي هالكتاب من موقع امازون ؟؟؟

----------


## الورد الأحمر

مرة شفت تاجرة عارضة جهاز رياضي خاص لمنطقة البطن وشده
المهم هو لونه ازرق 
ممكن اعرف منو هالتاجرة؟؟؟

----------


## zenar

السلام عليكم 
مطلوب مفرش سرير مزدوج ساتان لون ابيض او اوفوايت مع ذهبي او بيج _الوان هادية و ناعمة يعني) ويكون معاه كفر مخدتين كبار و كفر مخدتين صغار 
لو سمحتم ابغى مفرش مب كفر... يعني ما ابغى كفر و انا احط بداخله حشو .. لا انا اريد مفرش اللي يي بداخله حشوة رقيقة وتفرشينه فوق السرير
ويكون السعر معقول ... يعني مب اكثر من 300 درهم 
اللي عندها تطرشلي صور و اسعار
ومشكورات

----------


## skydriver

السلام عليكم 

بغيت أباجورة القمر المضئ .. لاي تبين أشكال القمر .. منو لاتاجرة الي تبيعها ... ياريت ترد علي فأسرع وقت ^_^

----------


## mnasi

> ابا ها الكروسيه الي ينحت الخصر اشوفه وااااااااااااايد مريح في الفيديو


وانااا بعد..

----------


## الحـــــايره

ابا كريم تخسيس لمنطقة البطن 

بلييييييز ابااه بسرررعه

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي شنطة Mulberry

----------


## أحلام علي

:Frown: 

التاجرة الي تبيع القمصان الي تنفع للسفر

هو نفس الجاكيت

يكون كت ومفتوح وللفخذ بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## ام ذياااب

أبا حد يحجزلي في فندق اطلنطس .. ضروري تاريخ 10 هالشهر 
والي تقدر طرشيلي ع الخاص عشان أعطيج التفاصيل .. بليييييز ضرووووووري

----------


## دلوعة مام

لو سمحتوا تاجرات , منو تقدر تطلب لي من هالموقع 

http://www.yesasia.com/global/en/home.html 

ويكون الدفع سلم واستلم 

بلييز الليي تقدر اطرش لي رسالة خاصه 
وبتكون لها عمولة 20 % ان شالله

----------


## أحلى ملك

بنات شفت مرة موضوع لأخت تاجرة ما أذكر أسمها الصراحة

بس كانت تسوي رحلات لخارج الدولة مع حجز الفندق وكل شئ

ممكن الاخت أتراسلنى علي الخاص  :Smile:

----------


## لؤلؤة12

الغاليت بغيت مدس وشنطة ماركه وملابس ماركه لنيو بورن بوي لين ست شهور

----------


## آهات القلب

ببنات اللي عندها جاكيت طويل يوصل للركب حق السفر 
سواء للحريم وللرياييل 

بلييز الصور مع السعر

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

ابا حد يسوي لي هديه رجاليه 
شرط توصل هالاحد 
طرشولي ع الخاص بليز

----------


## لمسة إبداع

بنات منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز المساج السحري

----------


## ضناني الشوق

محتاية اغراااااااض من موقع امريكي مشهور
منو تقدر تطلب لي و تكون تاجرة جاده مب تهملني
*التاجره اتكون من الامارات فقط*

----------


## sweet cupcake

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

اخواتي الغاليـــات ..

انا و ثنتيــــن من ربيــعاتي .. بدأنــا مشـروع صغيـــر و نعمــل فيه كبـكيــك و نبيــعه ..
بس عندنــــا مشكلـــة و حــدة و هي إننــــا نبي بوكـــسات .. كل ما ندور نحصــل أشياء غريـــبة ..

اللي يقولنا لازم تطلبون اقل شي 3000
واللي يقول .. البوكس ب11 درهم .. و اللي بعد كل الرحمة و الرفق .. قالــنا البوكس بسبعة ..

أتمنـــى أحصــل ســعر حلــو من عنــدكم ..
وان شاء الله ,, ان شاء الله ,, ان شاء الله 
الله يوفقنــا و يوفقكـــم ..


.. مع فــــــائق الاحـــترام .. و مشـــكورين مقدمــــا ..

----------


## ذلته عيوني

بنوتآآت منو تقدر توفر لي ديودرنت من زهور الريف

----------


## يا رب لك م

ابا هديه رجالية حلووة وبأفكار يديدة + التغليف 

بسررعه بليز اباها السبت او الاحد 

 :Smile:

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا اشوف عروض التاجرات الي يسوون الاكياس القماشيه..

----------


## اسمهايت

بنات ابي عطورات فرنسيه اصليه 100%بسعر اقل من باريس غاليري والمحلات الثانيه منو من التاجرات تقدر توفره لى لانى ابي كميه كبيره من العطورات
يرجى المراسله على الخاص

----------


## شـ العيون ــوق

بليييييييييييييييز بغييييييييييييييت التاجارة اللي يبعو نعل يطرشو لي الرابط ع الخاااص ويكون اسعاره حلوووه

----------


## fifi_girl

ابغي نعال كعب لونه اسود ويا ذهبي  :Smile: 
يكووون راقي ^^

Plz

----------


## آلكشمه

بغيت قطع ويل نوعيه ممتازه بس بليييييييز ماريد قطع دفشه وحفلة الوان

----------


## الغلااا العين

بليييييييييييييييز بغييييييييييييييت التاجارة اللي يبعو نعل يطرشو لي الرابط ع الخاااص ويكون اسعاره حلوووه

وبغييت فستاان احمر رااقي قياااس اكس لارج 


ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## Lo0oLo0o

مطلوب كاب قوتشي بسعر معقول

مطلوووووب معطر فراش وللسياره بريحة الفانيلا او بريحه فرنسسسسسسسيه ثابته وفواحه ومركزه

----------


## يتيمة أمها

مشكوورين ما قصرتن يا تااجرات المنتدى..؟؟

بس لو سمحتن بغيت إكسسوات مال اليد شفت وحده محطيتنهاا بالمنتدى فعيبتني بس يوم رديت أدوور

نسيت منهو محطنها اسم الموضووع إكسسوارات stylish واايد عيبتني وفي بعد كم من وحده 

غير هااي عيبتني بس يوم أدور مختفي...

فأرجو المسااعده..؟؟

والسمووحه ع المغثه

----------


## غـ؛؛ـلآ

بغيت كفرات سبونج بوب حق فون نوكيا E5

----------


## lotus-girl

بغيت قباضات كروشيه كبيرة ظروري....

----------


## skydriver

بغيت أباجورة القمر المضئ اسم الاباجورة healing moon .. ضروري  :Frown:

----------


## Lo0oLo0o

مطلوب كاب قوتشي بسعر معقول

مطلوووووب معطر فراش وللسياره بريحة الفانيلا او بريحه فرنسسسسسسسيه ثابته وفواحه ومركزه

بيلللزززززز إباااه ضروري هئ

----------


## اختارها قلبي

بغيت وحده اتوفرلي بيجامات كم طويل والبنطلون اسكني وعليه شخصيات كرتونيه

اللي تقدر اطرشلي ايميلها بطرشلها الصوره عشان اتشوف اللي اقصدها
قالولي انها من الكويت بس انا مب متاكده
لاني ماعرف انزلها هنيه

----------


## Ms.3wash

اللي تبيع صبغات شعر ألوان غريبة مثل الوردي والبنفسجي والازرق .. 
تراسلني ضروووووري ...  :Smile:  

+

كفرات بلاك بيري 9000

----------


## آلكشمه

بغيت وحده من التاجرات تسويلي جلابيات دانتيل روووووعه

----------


## عشقي اجرام

دخليييييييييييييييييييييييييكن تاجراااااااااااااات 

بليييييييييييييييييييييييز 

ابا وحده تسويلي بروشات

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

بغيت العاب رومنسيه بس ما ابا هاي التقليديه .!!!!

----------


## أم حجيجان

مطلوب شنط

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا ملوخية ^^
تاجرات مصر اللي تروم توفرلي ملوخية بكون شاكرة لها..

ماباها مجمدة أباها فرش

----------


## فجيره

السلام عليكم 

بغيت شنطه بو سلسله طويله ... تكون وسط وابي لونها ازرق ازرق ازرق بس 

ازرق غامج 

وتكون للدراسه او وسط نوبروبلم ....

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابي 
Ipad Case

----------


## طيرالأحزان

ابا وحده تطلبلي من بر

----------


## shoosho

بغيت توزيعات هلووو كيتي ويكون شغل راقي شكلاً ومضموناً واتمنى المراعاه في الاسعار

----------


## قلبي سعيد

هلا خواتي

منو تقدر اتوفر لي هالفون مع الضمان



Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 *arc*

----------


## عشقي اجرام

اباا اااااااااااا وحده تسويلي باجات

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا ملوخية ^^
> تاجرات مصر اللي تروم توفرلي ملوخية بكون شاكرة لها..
> 
> ماباها مجمدة أباها فرش

----------


## fifi_girl

خـواتي ..
أبـغي كـعب أسود ضـروري فديتكن  :Smile:

----------


## شرجااوية

خواااااتي

بغييييت لعبة من الالعاب الزووجية اللي هي 


لعبة الكريستااااال 


بليييز اللي عندها هاللعبة اتراسلني 










شرجااوية

----------


## hano0ode

يغيت حلق شانيل الفنتج و بسعر مناسب

----------


## مها جميرا

ابا حد يطبع على الاكواب و المخدات و التيشيرتات ..




شرات هاذيل

----------


## مها جميرا

*ابا حد يسوي قحفية كروشية شرات هاي بالظبط ..*

----------


## مها جميرا

*و هاذي بعد ..*

----------


## ام لمى وملك

_السلام عليكم 
_



خواتي بغيت جهاز مشي بسعر 500 درهم 
اللي عنها طلبي تراسلني على الخاص 
والسموحه

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا صبايا

منوه تقدر توفر لي ستاند المكياج

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

اباااااا العاب زوجيه حلوه بليييز

----------


## كوين فاشن

‏??????~?<3 هَ??ـَْـُلاٌٍ? وًَ غَ??ـٌَلاَّ? <3?~ 

ابي وحده تعدلي الصووور بالفوتووووشوووب

ويكؤووون تعديلها وأيد حلووووو ورؤووعه  :Smile: 


مقابل رصيد نتفق عليه 

بليزززز باقرررررب ووووقت

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليــكم..

ابغي تاجرات..يبيعن..نعل رياييل ماركـه..وغتره وعقال..واي شي يخص الرياييل..

ويسلموو..

----------


## شرجااوية

بلييييييييز يا التاجراااااااات


ابغي لعبة من الالعاااااب الزوووجية اللي هي 


لعبة الكريستاااااااااال 


بليييييييييييز 









شرجااوية

----------


## كوين فاشن

> ‏??????~?<3 هَ??ـَْـُلاٌٍ? وًَ غَ??ـٌَلاَّ? <3?~ 
> 
> ابي وحده تعدلي الصووور بالفوتووووشوووب
> 
> ويكؤووون تعديلها وأيد حلووووو ورؤووعه 
> 
> 
> مقابل رصيد نتفق عليه 
> 
> بليزززز باقرررررب ووووقت

----------


## الورقة الخضرا

ابي قطاعات ع شكل احرف وارقام ضروووووووووووي

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابي 
Ipad Case
يكون ربل او جلد

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

ابي حد يطلب لي من موقع امازون بعموله مقبوله شوي .. 


ويفضل يكون سلم و استلم ..

----------


## حاسة سادسة

مررحبااا

ارييد خلطة عبير للتبييض

اللي تروم توفرها لي تراسلني عالخاص

ولها عمولتها طبعا

----------


## m2005

ابي وحدة اتسويلي وسايط

----------


## تحدوها البشـر

ابا وحده توفر لي نقآب المطآعم ~

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

أريد بجامات بنوتية لسبونج بوب بليييييييييييييييييييز بنتي أذتني فيه

----------


## دار الحي

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات 
بغيت راس المانيكان اللي اقدر ادرب عليه للميك اب بليييييييييييييييييييييييز 
منو تقدر اتوفره لي

----------


## أم شهد2010

نقاب المطاعم بليز ضروري

----------


## سمر 111

lv
مرحبا بنات
من التاجرة اللي توفر
اعشاب التخسيس
اللي وصفها الدكتور عبدالباسط

بليز ضروري

----------


## آلكشمه

منو تقدر تسويلي فستان تايجر مع تتش اقصد لمسه مع الاحمر ويكون سمبل او فستان يكون سمبل وتاجره توفرلي حزام احمر ويكون عريض

ابغي كعب نمري مع احمر وينكن يا تاجرات النعول

----------


## PINK ! HEART

السلام عليكم ،،

ابغي الصروال المطرز او المخور الملونات الي يلبسونهن البنات مع الكعب بليييز الي عندها تتواصل ويايا ..*

----------


## Bint El.Noor

منو من التاجرات تقدر اتوفرلي الالعاب الزوجيه

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا التاجرات اللى يسون اغراض للبيبي مثل المدس و الشنطة و المنز و المفرش و المرضعة فقط ابا اشياء بوي سمبل مو دانتيل و شغلات وووايد اباها رقيقة 

و التاجرات اللى يشترون اغراض من الخارج ملابس ولادية نيوبورن لسن 6 شهور يراسلوني علخاص

----------


## nooralsham

منو التاجرات اللي ترتب هديه واتغلفها واتكون الاغراض من عندها ؟؟
ياريت عالخاص اطرشولي لستة الاغراض مع الاسعار ونماذج ...

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى اللي تبيع الماده اللي تبين جنس المولود

----------


## (ا)(ح)(ب)(ك)

ابااا توزيعاأت ايكووون شكلها الخااارجي ترااثي ..

توزيعااات للولاده

----------


## احتاجك..

خاطري ف آيباد بس يكون مساحته كبيرة^^

----------


## اختارها قلبي

التاجرات اللى يشترون اغراض من الخارج ملابس ولادية نيوبورن لسن 6 شهور يراسلوني علخاص


ضروووووووري بليييز

----------


## اختارها قلبي

ابي حد يطلب لي من موقع امازون بعموله مقبوله شوي .. 

وموقع ويل مارت ضرووري بليز بعموله مقبوله شوي 


ويفضل يكون سلم و استلم ..

----------


## &شقرديه&

من تقدر ترتب لي هدية للمولود ذكر الاغراض كلها عليها مع الترتيب و بعدها تشوف لي كم الاجمالي

----------


## &شقرديه&

التاجرات اللى يشترون اغراض من الخارج ملابس ولادية نيوبورن لسن 6 شهور يراسلوني علخاص

مي تو

----------


## &شقرديه&

> ابا التاجرات اللى يسون اغراض للبيبي مثل المدس و الشنطة و المنز و المفرش و المرضعة فقط ابا اشياء بوي سمبل مو دانتيل و شغلات وووايد اباها رقيقة 
> 
> و التاجرات اللى يشترون اغراض من الخارج ملابس ولادية نيوبورن لسن 6 شهور يراسلوني علخاص


مي تو

----------


## حبي 123

ابغي الحجر لازالة الشعر

----------


## أحلام الماسة

مطلوب أساور جلد سادة وجهاز الكتابة على الجلد...ضروري

----------


## ( الاخلاص )

> ابغي الحجر لازالة الشعر

----------


## M!ss_Ferrari

*هلآآآآ خوآآآتي ...

بغيت وحده تقدر تشتري من مواقع أجنبية إبلييييييييييييييز ...

وأتمنى إنهآآآ ترد علييهـ ع آلخآآآآآآآآص ...

وثآآآآآنكيوووووووووووو ...*

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

تاجراتي العزيزات
بغيت هديه لبنوته (Newborn) هالاسبوع ضروري
وياريت السعر ما يكون غالي
وصلنا نص الشهر والمخابي بدت تصارخ ههههههه

ف انتظاركم ع الخاص بالصور والسعر

بلييييييز الحقوني باحلى هديه
^___^

----------


## ملاك 2020

سلام عليكم بغييت رابط التاجرة احلى ما فينى اللى تفصل جلابيات دانتيل واللى تعرفة ياليت اتراسلنى

----------


## أم مجدي34

خواتي محتاجه مجموعه لعطور فرنسية اصلية باقل من سعر السوق لان التاجرة الي تبيع ما تدفع اجرة عمال واجار محل

----------


## حرم ريلهآ

مرحبااا...


حبيباتي التاجرات.....

بغيت تشيرتات راقيه وحلوووه حق الشباب.... يعني جي سوبر مان / سبونج بوب وجي 

يعني حركات حلووه وراقيه حق البحرررر


بلييززز اللي عندهاا تراسلني ع الخاص ضروري

----------


## عنود الشامسي

منو تقدر توغولي بدل من القرية البانكوكية التايلندية سبونج بوب هو ونعول طقم عندي الصورة بس دفع سلم واسستلم

----------


## Silver Moon

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الله يوفقكم ياتاجرات

يعطيكم العافية

ياليت الي عندها شنط حفلات وسواريه راقية ومرتبة تراسلني عالخاص

وياليت اسعارها اتكون معقولة

----------


## um-beereg3

*مرحبـآ 
شحالكم ؟! عساكم بخير 
بغيت تشيرتات جيء عليهن رسم ويكون شوي طوال 
ياليت الي تبيعهن تواصلني بالخاص 
^__^*

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

البنات او الحريم اللي ايسوون دخوون ممكن ترسلون لي تسترات لاني ابا اخذ دخووون و اعتمده اللي تقدر اطرش لي ع الخاص عسب اعطيها بياناتي ,,

----------


## fifi_girl

خـواتـي ابغي أرواااج ليوم الخميس  :Smile: 
ماركة office او makeup station او forever 52 

ضرووووووووووري يوووم الخمييييييس فديتكن  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## سكووون الليل

السلام عليكم
في تاجره ويانا فالمنتدى توفر صراويل دانتيل وضيعت الرابط للاسف ^_^
الي تعرف رابطها ياليت ترسله لي او الي تقدر توفر لي هالطلب تراسلني وشكرا

----------


## رماش

انا ابغي شيل البيت السادة لون واحد

----------


## سكووون الليل

منو تقدر توفرلي نعال رجاليه من MBT باسرع وقت ممكن؟؟؟؟

----------


## um-beereg3

> *مرحبـآ 
> شحالكم ؟! عساكم بخير 
> بغيت تشيرتات جيء عليهن رسم ويكون شوي طوال 
> ياليت الي تبيعهن تواصلني بالخاص 
> ^__^*

----------


## ام حمده3

منو التاجره اللي تبيع المشد الاندونيسي الاصلي ارجو الرد في اسرع وقت

----------


## ام سعيد2011

لو سمحتن ابغي الشنط لايد الى ينكتب فيها لاسم الى نبيه 

بلييزززززززززز اباها ضروري

----------


## full options

> ابغي الحجر لازالة الشعر

----------


## باقة بنفسج

السلام عليكم..

بنات ابغي شريط اسمه ( شريط المعلم ) لتعليم قراءة القرآن الكريم
موجود في مكتبات الشارجه وراس الخيمه

منو تقدر توفر لي اياه >> أبا كميه

----------


## /*روح العين*/

منو التاجرة الي تقدر توفر لي قطع قطن و حرير مع الشيله
ويكونن القطع جديدات

----------


## دنيا حائره

السلام عليكم خواتي بغيت منكن مساعده ضرورية انا كنت أدور على أطقم المفارش وكفرات مخمل شي جي من هالنوع وايد حلوه وتقريبا أسعارها 350 من عند وحده ومب مذكره شو اسمها 
فارجو من خواتي المساعده

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابي حد يطلب لي من موقع امازون بعموله مقبوله شوي .. 

وموقع ويل مارت ضرووري بليز بعموله مقبوله شوي 

ضررررررروري

----------


## umelaf

السلام عليكم 
مرحبا بأحلا تاجرات سيدات الإمارات
بغيت تاجرة شاطرة ولهلوبة تقدر توفر لي الحاجات إللي أريدها بأسرع وقت
علما إني طلبت أغراض بالجملة سابقا من تاجرة بس للأسف الطلبية تأخرت كثيير وصار موقفي محرج أمام زبائني وأنا غير التاجرات أرسل المبلغ عن طريق إكشينش عمان والإمارات وعندكم هناك فروع منه كثيرة والطريقة سهلة للغاية أما بخصوص الشحن أنا أتعامل مع شحن بري موجود بدبي وياخذ عالكرتون 30 درهم والشحن علي ما عليك إلا توصل الأغراض للشحن ورح أعطيها التاجرة رقم تلفون الشخص اللي تتواصل معه للشحن عاد خلي (أبو العيال) يتواصل وأتمنى الأغراض إللي أبيها أريدها نفسها ما تجيب لي التاجرة شي مثله وتقولي هذا الجديد هاذي شروطي وإلي توافق عليها رح أتواصل معها لفترات طويلة الحاجات المطلوبة:
عدد 24 حبة من شنطة الأحذية
عدد 12 حبة من لفائف الكيرلي
عدد 12 حبة من محفظة الأولويز
عدد 12 حبة من منظم الشنط
عدد12 حبة حامل الأكواب وردي فقط
عدد12 حبة من حصالات سبونج بوب وممكن أطلب منه درزنيين
عدد12 حبة من حامل المعجون
عدد 12 حبة من غطاء الكواية
عدد24 من حامل الشغابات أو ما تسمى عندنا إيرين - درور - تراشي
والتاجرة إللي بتعطيني أقل سعر رح ترسي عليها المناقصة 
وأشكر كل من ساهم على بناء هذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى علاقه شوجي بس الدفع رصيد عندي رصيد وايد ههه

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت السيتيان الشفاف مع الحمالات و بسعر معقول مب غالي

----------


## الدانه 2009

السلا عليكم 
ابغي تاجرات التواقيع ضروري ابغي توقيع متحرك وابغي صور من شغلكم

----------


## الرهام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله ايسلمكن بغيت قباضات للشعر بس مب المشغول فيهن لااااا ...قصدي الكماشة بروووحها بس وين أقدر ألا قيهن ..وإذا في تاجرة تقدر اتوفرهن لي بكون ممنونه بشرط اتكون النوعية أصلية وزينه ^^

----------


## الهنوف1

تاجرات أبا كب كيك نايس !

&

واللي عندها بوگسات مثلثة للكيك !

&

بوگسآت للتؤزيعات لليهال [ الاطفال ]

&

واللي عندها حركات وحلاوة او اي شي لتوزيعات اليهال !

----------


## احتاجك يا ربي

ايباد ارخص عن السوق

----------


## سراب الحياة

ابا فرو للاب والسماعات 
اللي تقدر تراسلني بالخاص

----------


## um-beereg3

مرحبـآ 
شحالكم ؟! عساكم بخير 
بغيت تشيرتات جيء عليهن رسم ويكون شوي طوال 
ياليت الي تبيعهن تواصلني بالخاص 
^__^

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

هااااااااااااااي 


,,

ادووور على الحصالة الذكيه ,, 

اللي عندها ترسلي ع الخاص الموضوع مالها  :Smile: 

 :55:

----------


## جواهر الحلوة

ابااا بوربوينت ذكرى زواااج 

و الدفع يكون رصيد

ابي شي راقي و مبتكر ما ابي شي دفش و ملطوش من النت

----------


## آلكشمه

بغيت اسوي هديتين وحده للوالده والثانيه لأم ريلي
مع التغليف
مب عارفه شو أخذلهن

----------


## أم هنادي

السلام عليكم بنات عاجل للاهمية بغيت مجسم عن اليولة ضروري خلال أسبوع

----------


## bntUAE

بغيت جلابيات مغربية او دراعات راقيه وجديده .. باسرع وقت ..

----------


## أو زايد

ابي بدل اولاد من عمر سنتين الى عمر 10 سنوات من ماركة جمبوري

----------


## أم الورود

السلام عليكم خواتي التاجرات بغيت اتاجر في العود والدخون المميز وابا الريحه الغاويه والخنينة والثابتة وطبعا اسولي سعر خاص عسب انا ابغي اتاجر فيه وبكون زبونة دايمه عندكم ان شاء الله واول شي ابي اجرب العينات واختار الدخون او العود الي يعجبني وانتظر ردكم بسرعه

----------


## umelaf

السلام عليكم 
مرحبا بأحلا تاجرات سيدات الإمارات
بغيت تاجرة شاطرة ولهلوبة تقدر توفر لي الحاجات إللي أريدها بأسرع وقت
علما إني طلبت أغراض بالجملة سابقا من تاجرة بس للأسف الطلبية تأخرت كثيير وصار موقفي محرج أمام زبائني وأنا غير التاجرات أرسل المبلغ عن طريق إكشينش عمان والإمارات وعندكم هناك فروع منه كثيرة والطريقة سهلة للغاية أما بخصوص الشحن أنا أتعامل مع شحن بري موجود بدبي وياخذ عالكرتون 30 درهم والشحن علي ما عليك إلا توصل الأغراض للشحن ورح أعطيها التاجرة رقم تلفون الشخص اللي تتواصل معه للشحن عاد خلي (أبو العيال) يتواصل وأتمنى الأغراض إللي أبيها أريدها نفسها ما تجيب لي التاجرة شي مثله وتقولي هذا الجديد هاذي شروطي وإلي توافق عليها رح أتواصل معها لفترات طويلة الحاجات المطلوبة:
عدد 24 حبة من شنطة الأحذية
عدد 12 حبة من لفائف الكيرلي
عدد 12 حبة من محفظة الأولويز
عدد12 حبة حامل الأكواب وردي فقط
عدد12 حبة من حصالات سبونج بوب وممكن أطلب منه درزنيين
عدد12 حبة من حامل المعجون
عدد 12 حبة من منظم الشنطة
عدد24 من حامل الشغابات أو ما تسمى عندنا إيرين - درور - تراشي
والتاجرة إللي بتعطيني أقل سعر رح ترسي عليها المناقصة 
وأشكر كل من ساهم على بناء هذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع

----------


## HloOom

مرحبا الغاليات

لو سمحتوا بغيت حد يسويلي توزيعات ميداليه شفافه و احط فيه صوره مع كتابه 

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## ورده11

ابا وسايط باسرع وقت وبسعر معقول

----------


## full options

ابا نفس هالقميص



وshoes بعد



لعمر 3 سنوات

----------


## m-zoon

بنات طلبي فتوقيعي

----------


## دمع الذكريات

بنات بغيت توزيعات حلوه حق اعراس 
بعيده عن شوكلاته وغيره او لو كان عندكم شكل كيوت 
بحيث يكون سعر التوزيعه ما يتعدى 5 دراهم وواباهام خلال اسبوع

----------


## حرمة العقيد

ابا اللي تحني نقش القصيد 
تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## منى الروحـ

ابا ادوات المعمول الي اتاجر فيها تخبرني 
ومشكورين

----------


## someone11

صبايا من في المنتدى تبيع عطور فرنسيه..؟

----------


## فوآغي

بنات منو عندها شبابيص مثل هايلا

يفضل لو لون كامل ساده اسود او ابيض او بيج

حجم وسط او صغير

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> هااااااااااااااي 
> 
> 
> ,,
> 
> ادووور على الحصالة الذكيه ,, 
> 
> اللي عندها ترسلي ع الخاص الموضوع مالها


WAITING !!!!

----------


## آلكشمه

يا كثر طلباتي خخخخ

اممممم منو تقدر توفرلي كوب عدسة كانون اللي من داخل ستيل وبسعر معقووووووووول

----------


## أم مـﻫاري✿,,

> يا كثر طلباتي خخخخ
> 
> اممممم منو تقدر توفرلي كوب عدسة كانون اللي من داخل ستيل وبسعر معقووووووووول


السلام عليكم 
ماعليكم آمر انا بعد ابا هالكوب

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت شيء لتنظيف وتضييق الرحم 
مابي شيء غالي !

----------


## رماش

منو فاالمندى تبيع عطر توم فورد او تاسكن ليذر؟
ويكون بسعر معقول بليز

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

> بغيت اسوي هديتين وحده للوالده والثانيه لأم ريلي
> مع التغليف
> مب عارفه شو أخذلهن


وبسعر مناااااااسب بليييز

الصور والاسعار على الخاص

----------


## جنة أمل

أبغي اشتري أفضل أنواع القهوة الإماراتية. الرجاء مراسلتي على الخاص إذا توفر طلبي. تعبت ونا أحط مواضيع وتنلغي بدون ما أعرف السبب.

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

بغيت مندووس....؟؟؟منوو تبيـعهم..؟؟^^

----------


## Jasssy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


لو سمحتن، طُلب مني أن أجد من تبيع آلة ماجيك بوليت



يفضل في أبوظبي ... أو غيرها ليست مشكلة



وشكراً لكن


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## آلكشمه

مطلووووووووب من تاجرات كفرات النفاس تتواصل معاي ع الخاص

وبقيمه 1500 او بسعر معقوووووول

----------


## ريماس $

بنااااااااااات ابا سكاارفاااات باسعااار معقولة لوسمحتوووووووووووووووو

----------


## سيد العذارى

منوه تقدر توفر لي ستاند المكياج
بليز تراسلني عالخص

----------


## only U

بغيت 
بوكس حق النعول مآفيني اسير السوق ماعرف وين بالضبط

----------


## غموض

بنات ظرورررررري لي تروم توفر لي لصاقات تبييض كرست هالنوع 

ملاحظة : ابيه تحت ال 200 درهم  :Smile: 
ثري دي ادفانسد فايفد

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا اليلاينر اللي يكون شفاف وفيه قلتر فقط..
يعن بدون لون مب فضي,, لأ قلتر ابيض يلمع..

----------


## OM ROZ

السلام عليكم 
الغاليات ابي توزيعات عطور 
ممكن تطرشون لي الصور والاسعار واسماء العطور

----------


## أم شهد2010

> منو فاالمندى تبيع عطر توم فورد او تاسكن ليذر؟
> ويكون بسعر معقول بليز


نفس الطلب

----------


## يزوي210

ارجووووكن من عندها مشد حليمه بولند 
ابيه ضروري ...

----------


## full options

> ابا نفس هالقميص
> 
> 
> 
> وshoes بعد
> 
> 
> 
> لعمر 3 سنوات


لو سمحتن الصور والاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

ابا ملابس لحديثي الولاده..اعرف تاجراات بس ما اذكرهم ومافيني ادور..
ع الخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص..بليييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييييييز..

----------


## Just Smile =)

بغيت أكواب الكانون الـ MUG 
بس اليديد و يكون ستيل من داخل مب بلاستيك .. بلييز ضروري

----------


## المنثوره

بغيت سيديات ايمان السيد بليييييييييييييييز

----------


## بنت العقيد

منتجات والعاب زوجيه

----------


## احتاجك..

> ابا اليلاينر اللي يكون شفاف وفيه قلتر فقط..
> يعن بدون لون مب فضي,, لأ قلتر ابيض يلمع..


وبعد لصقات كرست لاقل سعر^^

----------


## um-beereg3

> مرحبـآ 
> شحالكم ؟! عساكم بخير 
> بغيت تشيرتات جيء عليهن رسم ويكون شوي طوال 
> ياليت الي تبيعهن تواصلني بالخاص 
> ^__^


بانتظار

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

هلا الغآليات ..

بغيت شرآت هذيلا الجآكيتات اقصد نفس الطريقة ^^

منوو تقدر توفرهن لي بسعر معقووول ::

----------


## رماش

انا بغيت شيل البيت بوتيلة
بس تكون التيلة كلها لون واحد
مب تيل ملونة في الشيلة الوحده

----------


## ام المزيون

خواتي التاجرات
بحصل عند وحده منكم كريم لرفع وشد الصدر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أم المزيونه33

السلام عليكم 


لو سمحتوا خواتي أدور كوبات يكون شكلها صغير بغطيهن للسويت 

مثل اللي يستخدمونهن في محلات السويت

----------


## غــ Mــلا

بنات ابغي حد ايوفرلي شي من السعودية ظروري
وخاصة الحساء 
بليز اتردون علي في الخاص

----------


## Cute-12

*مَرحبَا يَالغُـوَالـي 
بَغِيتْ مْنَكِـنْ حَـايُـةَ 

اريٍـدْ بْـرُوشوُرْ غَـاوْي و مْرَتَبْ عَنْ التَلَوثْ في المِيَاهْ ..  

ضَـروورْيِ و السْمُـوحَـةَ لوُ طَلَبْية َ ثْـِقِيلْ*

----------


## غــ Mــلا

ابغي حد ايوفرلي كيك ارامكو 
بس ينباع في السعودية بليز بنات الي تعرف لا تبخل علية

----------


## احتاجك..

تاجرات الاكل^^


بغي تاجرة تسويلي لقيمات ( يابسة مب لينة), بكورة ( طماط زيادة^^), تشكللي بالسمبوسة ( يعني خضار, جبن, لحم, دياي وجيه), رولات دياي شرا مال الهنود ماعرف اسمه^^ , برياني لذيييييييييييييييييذ..


اللي تروم تسويلي كل طلباتي تراسلني عالخاص برابط موضوعها او بصور شغلها والاسعار ..

وطبعا الافضل تكون من عيمان او الشارجة^^

----------


## Davinci Code

السلاااام عليكم

خواتي منو من التاجرات تبيع هالأشيا:

متر الليزر

+

كوب عدسة الكيمرا >> مادري شو اسمه بس هو mug

----------


## احتاجك..

> تاجرات الاكل^^
> 
> 
> ابغي تاجرة تسويلي لقيمات ( يابسة مب لينة), بكورة ( طماط زيادة^^), تشكللي بالسمبوسة ( يعني خضار, جبن, لحم, دياي وجيه), رولات دياي شرا مال الهنود ماعرف اسمه^^ , برياني لذيييييييييييييييييذ..
> 
> 
> اللي تروم تسويلي كل طلباتي تراسلني عالخاص برابط موضوعها او بصور شغلها والاسعار ..
> 
> وطبعا الافضل تكون من عيمان او الشارجة^^


بعد أبا تاجرة تلعب لعب ف سوالف التواقيع.. لاني شي فكرة توقيع ف بالي وشي تاجرات قالو الفكرة صعبة><
وابا اسعارها مناسبة لاني بسو توقيعين عندها+ تصميم غير^^..

----------


## أسيرة حبه

ممكن تاجرات العبي يطرشولي لنكات مواضيعهم .. بس مب كلهم الي عندهم اشيا عمليه وبسيطة واسعارهم معقوله لاني ما اسوي عبي بالالاف ..

وشوووكرا

----------


## ςυτеγа

زبده الشيا الخاااااااااااااااااااااااام واصليه 100% بدون اضافه اي مواد زياده فيها

----------


## بنت وبس

مرحبا الغاليات 
بغيت فساتين سهرة اذا ممكن
والسموحه

----------


## um-beereg3

> مرحبـآ 
> شحالكم ؟! عساكم بخير 
> بغيت تشيرتات جيء عليهن رسم ويكون شوي طوال 
> ياليت الي تبيعهن تواصلني بالخاص 
> ^__^


بانتظـآر <~~~

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

ابغي شنطة للظهر لخويتي بس ما يكون عليها رسومات مال اليهاال يعني شي حلوو وراقي مثل جي

بس تكون اكبر يكفن الكتب




اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخااص

----------


## فديت ماماتي..

عزيزاتي البنات والحريم اللي يبيعن بجامات للأطفال

وياليت بجامات GAP وما يضاهيه من ناحية الجودة

بغيت ل :
- بنوته عمرها سنتين
-وبنوته عمرها اربع سنين

و -ولد عمره خمس سنين
-ولد عمره 7 سنين

ضروووووووووووووووووري رجاءا

ربي يوفقكن

----------


## ام هزاع3

منوو تقدر توفرلي ثوب هندي او في احد يبيع في المنتدى

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت ماكينه بروان للاماكن الحساسه

----------


## shy6o0nah

طقم فوط لمعاريس

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

مرحبااا 

ابغي تاجرة تحط رقم السياره على ميدالية  

تعليقة السويج  

بليييييييييييز

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

تاجرات ... ابغي هدايا رجالية ..

----------


## um-beereg3

مرحبـآ 
شحالكم ؟! عساكم بخير 
بغيت تشيرتات جيء عليهن رسم ويكون شوي طوال 
ياليت الي تبيعهن تواصلني بالخاص 
^__^


~~~~> بـآنتـــظـــــآر <~~~~

----------


## العاشقه الصغي

أنا بغيت زيت النمل الاصلي

----------


## نونه-55

بغيييت دخون غاااااوي وريحته حلووه << بس بسعررر معقوول 
ابيه حق البيت والاهم ما فه ريحت الحريق في الاخير
ياااليت اللي عندها تراسلني >> ويزاااكن الله الف خير 

وموفقيييييين ان شا الله ^^

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

بغيت تاجره تبيـــع ملح الحليب الاصلي مش التقليـــد...
وهااي صورة الاصلي..



اللي تبيـــع تقولي بكم انا اعرف سعره فالسووق للعــلم..واذا اخذت كميـــه بعد بكم...
نتفـآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآهـــــمـ ع الخـآآآص..

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

وين التاجره اللي تحط رقم السياره على ميدالية 

اباااااااااااااااااااها ضروري 

بليز اللي تعرفهاا تعطيني رابطهاااا

ابغي ميدالية مثل جذيييي 




بس اباه محفوووور الرقم ماريد بالصبغ لان بيخوز

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا فستاين افراح عرس يعني و الميزانيه بحدووود 600 درهم و تحت ما ابا ددزاينات مكرره فالسووق ابا اناااقه..لا متروووس و لا خفيف يعني وسسسط...

----------


## حرم الظآهري

ابا اسوي غدى ذبيحه مشوايه وياليت اللي نفسسسسسها حلوووو في الطبخ تراسلني وبسعر معقول

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

انا يالسه ادور على ساعة معينه في بالي طفرت ما لقيت اذا ترومون توفرونها لي 
ابا ساعة رجالية ماباها سير ولا حديد اللي يتبطل 
اباه مثل جي بس من ورا ما يكون حديد مثل العقمه ولا سير بس اباه يتبطل 
فاهميني ؟؟؟؟

يعني يستوي طق يوم يتبطل وطق يوم يتسكر 

يارب تفهموووووومي ههههههههههه تعبت وانا ادور والله 





لقيييييييت لكم صورة 
ابا الساعة من ورا تكون مثل هالساعات 


يعني ماا فيها سير يتسكر او حديد بو عقمه ابااااه جذيه 

ومثل هالساعات اباهن جذيه موديلهن من جدام كبار وتنفع رجاالية 
]

----------


## zenar

السلام عليكم 
خواتي التاجرات اللي يفصلن مفارش 
بغيت وحدةتفصلي مفرش للسرير (كفر السرير البطانية + كفرين مخاد كبار + كفرين مخاد صغار ) فقط لا غير
ها كل اللي ابغاه من قطع المفارش 
اللي روحها طويلة و تتحمل الاسئلة و الاستفسار تراسلني فقط ... ما اريد وحدة روحها ضيجة و ما ترد على اسئلتي
وما اريد وحدة تكون طماعة بالسعر ... يعني مب اكثر عن 500 درهم يكون السعر 
ويفضل لو تكون من بوظبي عسب بمر عليها بشوف شغلها وخامته قبل لا اطلب
والسموحة منكن

----------


## Ms.3wash

سكيني
فونات شكلها حلوو وكيوت ودلع .. 


ضرووووري

----------


## Ms.3wash

والليي تبيع اسماك زينة وكل شي يتعلق بالاسماك تراسلني .. :*

----------


## حبي ربي

منو تقدر توفرلي او عندها من هالموبايلات
وياريت السعر ما يتجاوز الـ 200















اللي عندها تراسلني

----------


## كل الحلا

منو تقدر توفر لي ادوات و أعشاب للمساج لليالي الرومانسية

----------


## عود دبي

بنات بغيت مشد كورسيه اللي كل مره تقدرين تقصرين فيه مثل اللي يلبسنه المكسيكيات...

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

هـــاي ..

شحاااالكن فديييتكن ؟؟
ماعليكن امر . تيشيرتات ولقنزات بالجمله !!

والاهههههههم الكواليتي !!!

ماريد لقنزات ملونه !! بس ابي لوون اسود .. والتيشيرت بس لووون ابيض !! ويفضل نص كم او ربع كم .



بانتظاااااااااااااااركن .

(( فديتكن حتى لو كان ينباع بالحبه في اي مكاااان او اي محل !! والسعر رمزي جداً اقل من 50 درهم !! بليز دلووووني عليـــه !! ))

او اذا فيه وحده تقدر توفرلي اياهن وبسعر رخييييييييييييييييص !! حياها ع الخاص صور + اسعار فقط!

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي اريد كذا شي اللي عندها تطرش لي على الخاص 

1. نقاب 

2. اريد وحده تفصل عباه ساده اريد فيها قصات 

3. مناكير اسلامي 

4.قباضات 

5. الي عندها اقمصه فيهن نك اريد 


ومشكووورين

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هــــــــــــــــــلا خواتي ....

- بغيت وحده تطلبلي كتاب من موقع أمزون .....
- أو تعلمني كيف أطلب من الموقع ...

----------


## Cute-12

أريـد بجـايم بأسعــار حلووة ويكون عليها رسومات مثل هيلو كيتي عشقي هالبجايم

----------


## طموحه بوظبي

تجورات ابا قمصان نوم  :Smile:

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أبا شبشب دلع (نعل للسيراميك) .. 

أبا درجات البني و الذهبي

اللي عندها تراسلني بالصور و الاسعار

كنت أشتري دايما من تاجرة اسمها شي ليدي و بالانجليزي بس للاسف ماعندي رابط ملفها الشخصي

ياريت تراسلني + أي تاجرة ثانية عندها تراسلني

----------


## همـسَ الشـَوق

السلام عليكم 

اريد جلابيات ولا اثوااب حق المناسبات او الايام العادية 
بس تكون حلوة وخفيفة 

مثلا جيه 

[IMG]http://**********.com/Feb10/2Wm92056.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## BIG Z

تاجرااات بغيت مثل هالمشد بالضبط 
منو تقدر توفره لي ؟؟؟

----------


## 3yoon_3bdulla

بنات ابا جلابيات دانتيل باسعار مناسبه
ما ابا 200 وفوق.. واللي عندها رابط ولا صور تراسلني  :Smile:

----------


## موزه السويدي

*ابي طقم اكسسوار حق بنوته عمرها سنتين ( شغاب , سلسله و سويره ) ابيه باللون الفضي فقط ..
ياريت الصور + الاسعار عالخاص ..*

----------


## ilqa6wa

مرحبا

تاجرات الاكياس

ابا اكياس تكون القاعدة فيهن كبيرة مثل اكياس المحامص ومحلات الحلويات

واكيد اباهن بالجملة

وبلييييييز انا مستعيلة

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

السلام عليكم ,,,
هلا حبوبات .. منو تروم توفرلي واكس الحواجب .. الي تكون عيينته بيج ..

----------


## احتاجك..

منو اللي تبيع الجهاز اللي يخلينا نسمع نبض البيبي ضروري أباه..
واللي يكون وياه سماعتين..

----------


## حبي 123

منو يبيع كريم تصغير وشد الصدر وتكون نتايجه مضمونه اكيد

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

اذا مكن حابه اعرف منو التاجره إلي تبيع لوشن إلي يكون في علبه زجاج صغيره وعطور بتوله للتوزيعات بالجمله

----------


## حرم الظآهري

وين تاجرات الكروشيه ؟ 

بغيت اسوي قماطات وفساتين افرولات وشوز لبنوته

----------


## bntUAE

مساء الخير ..

من تقدر توفر لي كتاب طبخ مبدعات عالم حواء وكتب طبخ ثانيه .. تتواصل وياي عالخاص ..

----------


## @الحلا كله@

مين تقدر تجهز لي هديتين وتغلفهم
لمولود ( ولد وبنت)
كل هديه بروحها 
وبسعر معقول

----------


## mnasi

> منو يبيع كريم تصغير وشد الصدر وتكون نتايجه مضمونه اكيد




مي تووو

----------


## احتاجك..

> منو اللي تبيع الجهاز اللي يخلينا نسمع نبض البيبي ضروري أباه..
> واللي يكون وياه سماعتين..


وبعد منو اللي طرشتلي تسترات دخون من دبا اعتقد وعقب شريت من عندها دخون وعود..
ماذكر منو هيه,, بليييييييييييييييييييييييز ترسلني اللي طلبت منها من قبل مابا اغامر واطلب من تاجرات غير^^.

----------


## mnasi

> مرحبـآ 
> شحالكم ؟! عساكم بخير 
> بغيت تشيرتات جيء عليهن رسم ويكون شوي طوال 
> ياليت الي تبيعهن تواصلني بالخاص 
> ^__^
> 
> 
> ~~~~> بـآنتـــظـــــآر <~~~~



واناا بعد اباا شراتهم بس للبناطليين

----------


## الساهيه

ابغي وحدة تسويلي نفس هالعبايه مب مهم الشغل اللي على الكم أنا قصدي القصه...

----------


## نجمة متالقة

بنات السعودية

منويقدر يوفرلي زيت سدرين للشعر الاصلي

----------


## Al dhaheri

يابنات ياحلوات
منو تقدر توفر لي طاولة الآب توب الخشبيه
أشتريتهـا من المنتدى من سنتين
لهابراغي نتحكم فيهـا
أبغي 3 طاولات

----------


## جميريه1

ابغي عطور بها فرمونات بالجمله

----------


## full options

> قمصان سبونج بوب لولد عمره 3 سنوات

----------


## ilqa6wa

مرحبا

تاجرات الاكياس

ابا اكياس تكون القاعدة فيهن كبيرة مثل اكياس المحامص ومحلات الحلويات

واكيد اباهن بالجملة

وبلييييييز انا مستعيلة

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

مرحبا خواتي .... بغيت اكواب عدسة كانون.^^ بسرررررررررررررررررعه قبل تاريخ 24 المتوفر عندها تراسلني .

----------


## um-beereg3

> قمصان سبونج بوب لولد عمره 3 سنوات

----------


## MOON_AD

افرولات لليهال من عمر 0 الى 3 شهور بس الافرول يكون كامل مع الريول

----------


## um-beereg3

مرحبـآ 
شحالكم ؟! عساكم بخير 
بغيت تشيرتات جيء عليهن رسم ويكون شوي طوال 
ياليت الي تبيعهن تواصلني بالخاص 
^__^

~~~~> بـآنتـــظـــــآر <~~~~ محد رد عليه

----------


## Hamdo0na

هلا

بغيت تاجرات يبيعن اكسسوارات راقيه ونااعمه

----------


## الجليله 2009

مره شفت تاجره اسمها sama تسوي سندويجات اشكالهن رووووعه وغريبه سويتلها بحث ما حصلتها اباها ظرورري

----------


## غاية الضوء

تاجرات الكروشيه ممكن تتواصلون معاي ع الخاص ضروري

----------


## ღcute girlღ

منو من التاجرات بيسير القريه ها الاسبوع .. ابا وحده تشتريلي من القريه اليمنيه ... 

بالاتظاااااااااااار ...

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

> اذا مكن حابه اعرف منو التاجره إلي تبيع لوشن إلي يكون في علبه زجاج صغيره وعطور بتوله للتوزيعات بالجمله


تجديد الطلب ====بأنتظار

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

بدل وبجامات لولد 6سنين أو 5سنين

----------


## full options

> قمصان سبونج بوب لولد عمره 3 سنوات

----------


## elgala

بغيت نفس هالبودره المضغوطه 
( كنت ماخذتنها من القريه العالميه)

----------


## أو زايد

ابي منظم الاحذيه

----------


## ilqa6wa

مرحبا

تاجرات الاكياس

ابا اكياس تكون القاعدة فيهن كبيرة مثل اكياس المحامص ومحلات الحلويات

واكيد اباهن بالجملة

وبلييييييز انا مستعيلة

----------


## akka

بنات من بتسير القريه العالمية أبي كريم لليدين بصراحه ممتاااااااز مقشر وبنفس الوقت مبيض بلييييييز ...اللي تقدر تراسلني وبطرش لها صورته ....اسمه 
NEW MAGIC >>>>>> كريم تبييض وإزالة قشور من البشرة ......

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

منوه تبيع عدسات

----------


## سهاوي

ابا قمصان نوم قصار وجي هالحركاات :$ !!><

----------


## سوارة

> ابغي وحدة تسويلي نفس هالعبايه مب مهم الشغل اللي على الكم أنا قصدي القصه...


انا بعد

----------


## أحلى ملك

> يابنات ياحلوات
> منو تقدر توفر لي طاولة الآب توب الخشبيه
> أشتريتهـا من المنتدى من سنتين
> لهابراغي نتحكم فيهـا
> أبغي 3 طاولات


وانا بعد أبا طاولة 1 بس بليييز تكون خامتها اوكيه ما تتكسر بسرعة لانى وااايد شريت وما تم علي طول تتكسر ....

الاسعار والصور علي الخاص لو سمحتوا  :Smile:

----------


## لؤلؤة12

*الغاليات بغيت شنطه ماركه لبيبي نيو بورن ماركه وملابس ولاديه ماركه من عمر 3-6 شهور بسعر مناسب*

----------


## قلبي سعيد

تاجرات .,بغيـــت هدية لربيعتي ضرووووري بحدود الـ200 قبل تاريخ25 /2

و ياريت اتراويني الاغراض اللي بتحطها فالهديه ,, حتى لو يكون شي بسيط ,, المهم يكون مرتب و ذووق و مغلفه

بليييييييز

----------


## Attractive ~

السلام عليكن 

لو سمحتن ابغي مانيكان من غير راس ويارييييييييت لو الاسود وبسعر زييييين هب غالي

----------


## بحر جميرا

بغيت كريم اساس ماركة شارمل

----------


## musalel

خواتي منو عندها يونيفورم للخدامات؟؟

ويكون حلو حق طلعات!!


بليييييييز ابا ضروري

----------


## صرصوره

ابا مناكير اسلاميه بكل الالوان ... وابا الوان فاقعه بعد ....

----------


## أو زايد

ابي اكواب العدسات حجم صغير

----------


## موزه السويدي

> *ابي طقم اكسسوار حق بنوته عمرها سنتين ( شغاب , سلسله و سويره ) ابيه باللون الفضي فقط ..
> ياريت الصور + الاسعار عالخاص ..*

----------


## Cute-12

خواتي التاجرات ..
أريـد كورسيه يكون حلوو ومش غالي ..
راعوونا في السعر  :Smile: 

وادريبكن ما تقصرن  :Smile:

----------


## أم منصور2

بغيت لابيات بشيلهن يفضل جلابيات قطن موديل فرنسي

----------


## نوراسلام

مطلوب قمصان نوم ولانجري بالجملة وبسعر حلو وكل المقاسات وخصوصا الكبيرة 
ويكون في طويل وقصير

----------


## أو زايد

ابي اكواب العدسات حجم صغير

----------


## بســـــكوته

بغيييت خلطه طبيعيه تصفي الويه من الحبوووب وأثاارهاا وبسعر معقوووووووووول

وبعد الي عندها خلطه تكبر الصدر

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

ابى بيجامات قاب لعمر أربع سنوات بنات 
ضروري فديتكن 
اللي عندي أتواصل على الخاص

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا
منوه تقدر تطلب لي من موقع سكر !!

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت بجايم جاب ولادية وبناتية وبغيت قطع ويا شيلهم قطن او حرير وشيفون في منها تكون من باكستان وفي من الهند

----------


## عروس الزمرد

بغيت بتلات ورد صناعية

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا الجهاز اللي يسمع نبض البيبي

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

ابى بيجامات قاب لعمر أربع سنوات بنات 
ضروري فديتكن 
اللي عندها أتواصل على الخاص

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

اللي يسون الكب كيك يطرشن لي

----------


## سراب الغلا

أبا كفرات بلاك بيري التورج وبعد ياليت توفر التلوين للشاشه

----------


## وهج القمر

ابغي حد يفصل جلابيات دانتيل وغيره

----------


## بنت الغربيه

بنات منو تطلب من مواقع اجنبيه اتراسلني ع الخاااص 


الي تقدر تطلب من شركه ابل 


بليز تطرش لي مسج

----------


## Highness

Handbags ..

----------


## Attractive ~

بنات بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز ابا اكياس الحجم الكبير ووالوسط 

مستعيله عليهن بليييييييييييز 

واباهن بالجمله يعني 

ارياكن  :Smile:

----------


## آهات القلب

ابغي عين الجمل صحن ضرووري باجر عالساعه 12 الظهر 

للعلم انا من ابوظبي

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت لإنجري وقمصان نوم ،،أبي أسعار حلوه 

وبغيت التاجره اللي تبيع الصابونه السودا

----------


## احتاجك..

كل طلباتي في مكان واحد^^:

1) أبا توقيع غاوي واسعار مناسبة.. 
2) ابا جهاز اللي يسمع نبض اليبي منو تبيعه؟..

واللي تطرشلي رسالة تخبرني السعر + رابط موضوعها عسب اشوف شغلها ( اللي ما ترسلي السموحة بتجاهل رسالتها لان شو الفايدة تقولي انا اسو بدون ما تخبرني التفاصيل)؟؟^^

----------


## عيناوية AF

كانت فيه تاجره تسوي قباضاااات وانا خذت من عندها كميييه ،،

اظني اسمها ام مااايد ! من ابوظبي 

دورت موضوعها وماحصلته ،، 

ف اتمنى ادش هنيه واطرشلي رساله اباا من قباضاتها

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابغي قمصان و بلوزات حق الحوامل للطلعات و بنطلون مال الحوامل او تنانير جينز للحوامل او اي ملابس طلعات للحوامل

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

منو تقدر تطلب لي من موقع امازون اغراض و لها عموله مقعولة تتواصل وياي

----------


## عبرات

ابا كعب ابيض شرات هذا بس يكون بسعر محرووووق 150 درهم وتحت مع التوصيل 


http://img.alibaba.com/wsphoto/v0/33...dies-Shoes.jpg

----------


## دمووووع

*ابا ورق عنب حامض وبالصلصه مب بزيت الزيتون* 

*واباها توصله لي ماروم امر عليها اشل الطلبية*


*انا من ام القيوين* 



*اترياااااااااااكم*

----------


## طيفج يلازمني

ابغي تاجرة تطلبلي من موقع علي بابا
بعموله 100 درهم \اللي تروم تتواصل معاي عالخاص

----------


## bushra ahmad

بغيت وحده تبيع جلابيات دانتيل للنفاس وبأسعار معقوولة..^_^

----------


## ريماس $

بنااات ابا سكارفاات مب قطن واسعااار معقووولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وارين ونص 

وجلابيااات سمبل حلوة وخفيفة للبيت بس رااقية

----------


## بتول82

سلام عليكم 
خواتي بغيت اكياس المرحاض البلاستيكة (عزكم الله)
ممكن حد يوفرها لي ؟؟


وثااااااااااااانكس

----------


## الشهد 2004

أبا ورق عنب حااامض ويذووب في الحلج 

أنا من ابوظبي

----------


## هاجس القلوب

السلام. عليكم ورحمة اللّـّ? وبركاته

خواتي مَنَـــ?ــو اتعرف التاجره اللي تبيع اصبع التضويق و القهوه المنحفه 


بلييييز ساعدوني ساعدووني

----------


## عنود الحب

> السلام. عليكم ورحمة اللّـّ? وبركاته
> 
> خواتي مَنَـــ?ــو اتعرف التاجره اللي تبيع اصبع التضويق و القهوه المنحفه 
> 
> 
> بلييييز ساعدوني ساعدووني



وانا ابا القهوه المنحفه

بليز الرساله الخاصه اتكون كامله بكل التفاصيل والاسعار

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي مجدرة اللي تعرف تسويها او تعرف احد يسويها تخبرني بس ويا التوووصيل

----------


## دروب الحلى

السلام عليكم 
ممكن لوسمحتن خواتي التاجرات توفرلي وصلة توسيع السيتيان من الخلف وإلي تقدر تراسلي لأني ابغيهم ضرووووووري وشكرا

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي ليش ماشوف مواضيع الاساور

اللي عندها اساور هاند ميد اشكال يديده تطرش لي رساله

----------


## أم زايد 77

ابى غتر بيض وشماغات حمرا والغترة مالت الجيش وياليت يكون كوالتي ممتاز بروجيه وغيره،،،،

وأبى قمصان كيوت وحلووووه وستايل ،،،قياس ميديم بليز

----------


## احتاجك..

> كل طلباتي في مكان واحد^^:
> 
> 1) أبا توقيع غاوي واسعار مناسبة.. 
> 2) ابا جهاز اللي يسمع نبض اليبي منو تبيعه؟..
> 
> واللي تطرشلي رسالة تخبرني السعر + رابط موضوعها عسب اشوف شغلها ( اللي ما ترسلي السموحة بتجاهل رسالتها لان شو الفايدة تقولي انا اسو بدون ما تخبرني التفاصيل)؟؟^^


وابا دخون من نفس التاجرة اللي طلبت منها من قبل اعتقد هيه من دبا..
بلييييييييييييييز تراسلني لاني نسيتها^^

----------


## اسمهايت

منو تقدر توفر لى عطورات فرنسيه اصليه 100% بسعر اقل

----------


## الساهيه

مطلوب اي شدو مكياج بن ناي ضروري ابغي الصور مع الاسعار بلييييييييز

----------


## شـ العيون ــوق

لوسمحتوووو بغيت نعل حق السكن يكون اشكال حلوووو بليييييييييييييز ضروري

----------


## فوآغي

بنات بليز ابغي شبابيص نفس هالنوعيه

ابغي حجم وسط او صغير




ضروووووووووري

----------


## uae_student

السلام عليكم
بغيت جلابيات نفاس دانتيل وباسعار معقوله
اللي عندها تراسلني ضرووووووووووري الله يخليكم

----------


## uae_student

مرحبا عندي للطلب لتاجرات اللي عندها قطع بريسم مقلمه وقطن اهم شي اللي فيها اكثر من لون وقطع زيبرا بعد قطن
اتريا ردودكم

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

مراحب الغوالي.... شخباركم.... بغيت هدية سبيشل لربيعتي اللي بتعرس... ( اطقم عطور... عربية فرنسية.... صناديق مميزة --أووووو مادري شوروا علي))

----------


## أم زايد 77

> ابى غتر بيض وشماغات حمرا والغترة مالت الجيش وياليت يكون كوالتي ممتاز بروجيه وغيره،،،،
> 
> وأبى قمصان للنهار كيوت وحلووووه وستايل وتيشرتات حلوة وفساتين قصيره ،،،قياس ميديم بليز

----------


## شـ العيون ــوق

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز بغيت سلبيرااات للسكن يكون اشكال حلووووووه وكيوت واتكون اسعار معقوله بليييييييييز

----------


## عيوز دلع

*بغيت اطقم نفاس تحت2000 درهم وتكون حلوه 

ضرووووووري*

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بنااات اريد جاكيت سبونج بوب لعمر 14 سنه بنت

الالوان : فسفوري _ برتقالي

واريد قميص عادي يديه لين ربع اليد وفيه صورت سبونج بوب من قدام او ورى ونفس الالوان برتقالي و فسفوري

اكسسوارات سبونج بوب نفس الالوان

واممممم 

جواتي قياس 39 

سبونج بوب

نفس هذا الموديل كل جوتي شكل هع

----------


## نخوبه

* 

اريد مغربي رآقي ..
السعر مع الصور بليييز ..*

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابغي السيتيان الشفاف تاجوراااااااااات و خلال هذا الاسبوع بلييييييز

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ادوووور البطايق اللي ينخش فيهن الفلووس ،، 

عسب اعطيهن كهديه !! واذا في امكانيه اني اكتب كلام عليهن وهيك...


اباهن ضروووووري ....

اللي عندها تطرشلي الصور والاسعااار

----------


## قطوة العين

منو تقدر تووفر لي هالنظارة من GIORGIO ARMANI

*الاصلية* مع كل ملحقاته واللون اسود طبعااا
اسم النظارةGIORGIO ARMANI 595 S



بلييييييييييييز تاجراااااااااات

----------


## عيناااوية

منو التاجره الي عندها اغراض الكب كيك

----------


## Nodels

ابااااااااااا سكاااااارفااااااات بلييييييييز باسعاار معقوولة

----------


## فوآغي

بنات بليز ابغي شبابيص نفس هالنوعيه

ابغي حجم وسط او صغير




ضروووووووووري

----------


## جمر بارد

بغيت الاكياااس البلاستيك الخاصه بالتخزين والي يشفط عنها الهوا بالمكينه الكهربائيه

----------


## عطاء بلا حدود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بغيت شنطة الحلاقه حق ريلي 

انا شفت وحده اتبيعهن بس مب متذكره 

اللي تقدر تساعدني يزاها الله خير

----------


## سكووون الليل

في تاجره معانا فالمنتدى توفر بيجايم لليهال صيفيه بس فيها كاب ( الكاب يكون بشكل من اشكال الكرتون ) 
ياليت تراسلني او اطرشولي رابطها عالخاص وشكرا

----------


## الرهام

خواتي بغيت كماشات الشعر يعني الكماشه بس ما اتكون مشغووله ...يا ليت اللي تقدر اتوفرهم لي اتراسلني بليييز ويزاها الله خير إن شاء الله

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> ادوووور البطايق اللي ينخش فيهن الفلووس ،، 
> 
> عسب اعطيهن كهديه !! واذا في امكانيه اني اكتب كلام عليهن وهيك...
> 
> 
> اباهن ضروووووري ....
> 
> اللي عندها تطرشلي الصور والاسعااار


WAITING 

 :55:

----------


## وهج الذكرى

ابى منيكان ووبحدود 100

من دون راس

----------


## غزالووو

بغيت السلاسل والاساور المطلية بالذهب اللي تنكتب عليها الاسامي

----------


## الساحرة

ابغي تاجرة تسويلي كوشة بنفس الصورة اللي اعطيها اياها 

بسعر الايجار ،،

----------


## مالكة

ممكن مشد الكورسيه ؟؟؟ إللي بيسموه مشد حليمه

----------


## عنجهيه

منو يقدر يوفرلي هذا 

http://www.bunnychan.it/wp-content/u...ni-nutella.jpg

----------


## noooralain

السلام عليكم
أدور موبايل بطاقتين
يا نوكيا يا بلاك بيري
ومن داخل البلاد مدعوم من اتصالات
ما أبغي من برع
وما أبغي صيني لأنه غير مدعوم
ومشكورين مقدما

----------


## noooralain

> السلام عليكم
> أدور موبايل بطاقتين
> يا نوكيا يا بلاك بيري
> ومن داخل البلاد مدعوم من اتصالات
> ما أبغي من برع
> وما أبغي صيني لأنه غير مدعوم
> ومشكورين مقدما


أكرر الطلب

----------


## عنجهيه

منو يقدر يوفرلي هذا

----------


## الاميررره

*بقيت بناطيل اسكيني منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياهم بس بسعر معقول ....*

----------


## (النرجسية)

منو من التاجرات توفر قمصان نوم راقية و بأسعار مناسبة
و ابي التاجرات اللي يوفرون اي شي يخص العروس


شكرا

----------


## الـبارونه

ابي فستان حمل راقي وناعم وبسعر معقوووول والوان فاتحه وهاااديه ووزني 69

----------


## جنون راك

بغيت كحل الأثمد
بس بسعر معقول مب مبالغ فيه

----------


## أمـ الحلويـن

بليييييز بنات بغيت مدس البشت بنت عمتي ادوره من متى وقالت لي اسال التاجرات بالمنتدى بليييييز ضروري بدووون مبالغه بالاسعااار بليييييييييز ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حلاوة دلع

ابي التاجرة لي تبيع القهوة مال الريجيم ..

اعتقد اسمها ام عبد الرحمن ..

----------


## فوارس

اللي عندها سبري الزبدة لقوالب الكيك 
هو بخاخ او سبري عشان ماتلزق الكيكه 

ابيه ضروري لو تكرمتوا

----------


## عصبية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مساء الخير ..

شحالكم بنات ؟؟

شفت موضوع تاجره تبيع اطقم صلاه للعرايس , بس شو اسم التاجره ما اذكر ولا حصلت الموضوع ممكن تساعدونى تعبت وانا ادور

----------


## lala31

مطلوب جلبيات البيت 
مطلوب البدلة الي تجي البنطلون والقميص مع بعض 
مطلوب بيجامات للبنوت 7 سنين وللاولاد 10 و12 سنة 
بدل للاطفال بنات وصبيان نفس لاعمار 
بدل للبيبي بوي سنة
رجاءا لاسعار والصور
اكسسوارات حلوة ورخيصة مابى اسعار مبالغ فيها

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي قلوووسات فنانه.... الصور والاسعار ع الخاص لو سمحتوا من فضلكم

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

منوه عندها شلال الشوكولا 

ورومانسيات زوجيه ضروري

----------


## حلاوة دلع

فدييييييييييييييتنكن ابا القهوة او الشاي مال الريجيم ضروووري ..

بسرعة ..

----------


## حلاوة دلع

> أبا كفرات بلاك بيري التورج اليديد وبعد ياليت توفر التلوين للشاشه

----------


## أم مايــــد

ابا سكارفات قطن حللللللوة

----------


## ~ همس ~

ألعاب زوجيه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

لانجري (صور مع الاسعار )

باخذ كمية من جي راعوني بالسعر ..

خواتي بشوف كل الرسايل اللي بتيني عقب بختار الانسب ما برد حزتها عليكم

----------


## ام المزيون

الماكييرات ياريت تراسلوني

----------


## عيناويةVIP

آبآ مصصمة غرف ..
وحدة يكون عندهآ حس آبداعي فـ التصميم ..

اللي آقصده تصميم بووووث ..

 :Smile:

----------


## عنجهيه

منو يقدر يوفرلي هذا 

http://www.bunnychan.it/wp-content/u...ni-nutella.jpg

----------


## ~ همس ~

أبغي مفارش للطاولات والتسريحه تكون حلوه وبسعر حلو

----------


## أم ريمو

اريد قطاعات بسكويت على شكل

عربة البيبي وفستان العروس وكذا شكل للمناسبات مرضاعة مثلا وهالسوالف

الصور والاسعار على الخاص

----------


## ام شرياس

مســـــا الخير خواتي 
أبـــــــا تاجرة تتعامل مع المواقع الأجنبية يعني أطلب طلبية وتطلبها لي 

ومستعدة أحول الفلوس في الأنصاري كاملة

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

منوه تسوي توزيعات وافكار للطلوع (ولد)

----------


## احتاجك..

> اريد قطاعات بسكويت على شكل
> 
> عربة البيبي وفستان العروس وكذا شكل للمناسبات مرضاعة مثلا وهالسوالف
> 
> الصور والاسعار على الخاص


حتى انا أبا منهم^^

----------


## رحمات80

ضروري شنطة شانيل أصلية مئة بالمية

----------


## الساحرة

> ابغي تاجرة تسويلي كوشة بنفس الصورة اللي اعطيها اياها 
> 
> بسعر الايجار ،،


رجاءا ضرووووووري

----------


## (النرجسية)

ابي تاجرات يوفرون قمصان نوم و لانجري لعرايس

الكاتالوج فالخاص مع الاسعار لو سمحتوا

----------


## angeleye

خواتي بغيت المشد الاندونيسي ضروري منو يقدر يوفرلي 2

----------


## افوكادو

حتى أنا أباه تم فخاطري...

----------


## أم مجدي34

4 غرش عطر ون مليون 
بسعر اقل عن السوق

----------


## noooralain

> السلام عليكم
> أدور موبايل بطاقتين
> يا نوكيا يا بلاك بيري
> ومن داخل البلاد مدعوم من اتصالات
> ما أبغي من برع
> وما أبغي صيني لأنه غير مدعوم
> ومشكورين مقدما


اكرر الطلب
لو سمحتوا

----------


## ilqa6wa

> اريد قطاعات بسكويت على شكل
> 
> 
> عربة البيبي وفستان العروس وكذا شكل للمناسبات مرضاعة مثلا وهالسوالف 
> 
> الصور والاسعار على الخاص


 
وانا بعد اذا ممكن وسوري صاحبة الطلب  :Smile:

----------


## عنجهيه

> منو يقدر يوفرلي هذا 
> 
> http://www.bunnychan.it/wp-content/u...ni-nutella.jpg



اكرر طلبي
عاجل

----------


## fiafy

> حتى أنا أباه تم فخاطري...



حتى انا اريد منه

----------


## (توته)

محتاية غرض خاص من الصيدلية اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه تراسلني ع الخاص عشان نتفاهم

----------


## hanonna

السلام عليكم عزيزاتي البنات
منو عندها بطاقة فيزا كارت (VISA CART) اقدر اطلب منها في المواقع 
ممكن تراسلوني على الخاص للضرورة 

شكرا

----------


## noooralain

> السلام عليكم
> أدور موبايل بطاقتين
> يا نوكيا يا بلاك بيري
> ومن داخل البلاد مدعوم من اتصالات
> ما أبغي من برع
> وما أبغي صيني لأنه غير مدعوم
> ومشكورين مقدما


أأكد الطلب

----------


## عنجهيه

> منو يقدر يوفرلي هذا 
> 
> http://www.bunnychan.it/wp-content/u...ni-nutella.jpg



اكرر طلبي
عاجل

----------


## ** ام شوق **

تعبت وانا ادور .. اغراض تزين الكيك و حلويات اللي حق تزين الكيك وسوالف مالت تزين كيك
الي عندها تتواصل معاي ع الخاص 

وابي رابط ام كاكي اذا ماعليكم امر

----------


## hanonna

*السلام عليكم عزيزات 



بغيت وحدة عندها فيزا كارت ممكن اطلب منها في المواقع وسعر عمولتها معقول الي تقدر بليز تراسلني على الخاص ضروري*

----------


## عنجهيه

اكرر طلبي

http://www.bunnychan.it/wp-content/u...ni-nutella.jpg

----------


## MαĜỉc

أبغي أعرف منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر ورق السيليكون .. أو silicone sheet
هي عبارة عن بديل لورق الزبدة .. وهذي صورتها

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات فديتكم
بغيت جلابيات بالدانتيل للمربيه + للبيبي بنوته

فديتكم الاسعار والصور على الخاص .. والاسعار ما تتعدى الــ500د
لاني بشتري اغراض ثانيه بعد .. يعني راعونا شوي شويات ^____^

----------


## حبي ربي

> منو تقدر توفرلي او عندها من هالموبايلات
> وياريت السعر ما يتجاوز الـ 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أكرر الطلب

----------


## ςυτеγа

مـــنـــو تقدر توفر لي اكسسوارات كارتير 

وخاصه Love brecelt والخواتم

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بعد بغيت القماطات اللي شكلهم كيوووت
بليز اللي تقدر توفرلها لي .. ياريت القماطات يكونن في الامارات .. 
ما اروم اتريا اسبوعين او اكثر لاني ابغيهم ضروري هالفتره

الصور والاسعار ع الخاص
^^

----------


## صابني حبه

بنااات 

حد يبيع فساتين استرج ؟؟

----------


## فجيره

هلا خواتي ...


بغيت عبايه مفتوحه بس مب شرات العبي المفتوحه العاديه ابا شكله يديد وحلو ومميز 

عادي تفصيل ويفضل لو فري سايز 

.. وشكرا

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت فستان خفيف. بس فخم حق ملجه

----------


## dream_22

التاجرة اللي تبيع عطور فرنسية اصليات تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## الهدى1

منو تقدر توفر لي جهاز الكابتشينو والموكا حتى ويا الخلطات كانت وحدة قبل عارضة الجهاز والخلطات اللي فيه 

وبعد ابغي جلابيات نص كم لبنوتة سنة ونص - سنتين دانتيل او ريبان 

ولو ماعليكم امر بغيت عينات دخون لأنه ابا دخون وما فيني اخذ وعقب مب حلو فابغي عينات

----------


## سراب الحياة

أبا شراشف مقاس 200*180 بأشكال حلوه
اللي عندها ترسلي الصور بالخاص

----------


## magic rose

بغيت جهاز الليزر المنزلي اسمه

Eosika 

بغيت منه 2

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

سليبرات للكبار و الصغار

----------


## ..الأماكن..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،


ادور على اطقم فوط تكون حلوة وألوانها حلوة



نفس هالديزاينات ،، مب ارواب



مع فوط الراس


اتمنى اللي عندها أو تعرف مكانها تقولي ،، إذا في بوظبي يكون احسن ^__^

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي وحده تطلبلي من موقع امريكي ...

----------


## هاااااي

> أبغي أعرف منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر ورق السيليكون .. أو silicone sheet
> هي عبارة عن بديل لورق الزبدة .. وهذي صورتها


me too

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بغيت السلاسل والاساور المطلية بالذهب اللي تنكتب عليها الاسامي مع السعر بليييز

----------


## ilqa6wa

ابا صابون مغربي وليفة الظهر

ما ابا مجموعات كاملة

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

ابي اشياء للذكريات حق البنات ((فرند ... بست فرند ..الخ ..)) = من عقود اساور حلق الخ..

----------


## شموخيهـ بطبعي

الغوالي ابا هديه لعروووس هالاسبوع ضروري

بس اتكون ف حدود500 درهم واتمنى يكون طريق تحويل البيزات مصرف بوظبي الاسلامي

----------


## only U

ابا حد يبيع مكياج ماركه ماك ,,,,

----------


## only U

ابا شي غير الاعشاب يخفف من البطن و الفخوذ

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابي توقيع متحرك 
والصور الي عندي 8 او اكثر

----------


## حبيبة فلان

بغيت الوردة من ذهب 

من دامااااااس

----------


## أو زايد

ابغي جلابيات قطن حق البيت بسعر الجمله

----------


## @الحلا كله@

بغيت جلابيات للبيت كم طويل وقصير

----------


## أم فلان1

مساء الخير....فديتكن منو التاجره اللي توفر جلابيات البيت للاولاد اللي بعمر سنتين 
االي تقدر تراسلني ع الخاص بس فديتكن انا ابا اشوف الجلابيات اللي عندها اطرشلي اياهن ومشكورات ماتقصرن

----------


## :"دفى الليل":

*مساااااكم الله بالخير
منو من التاجرات توفرلي سجادة الجيب مع الطباعه ضرووووووووووووووري الله يخليييكن*

----------


## حلاوة مصاص

ابا خنفروووووووووش

----------


## فوآغي

بنات ابغي ستيان الشفاف كامل ويكون فيه سير نفس اللي فالصوره

اللي اتبيعه اتخبرني ابغيه ضروووووووري

----------


## سبلونة

منو التاجره اللي تقدر توفر لي قطعه شرط تكون قطن شكل زيبرا

يعني قطعة الوان وشكلها حمار الوحش ابيض مع اسوووود


اللي تقدر تطرش عالخااااص

----------


## pinki11

ابغي تاجره
توفر لي اون لاين ب اسرع وقت
واتكون عمولتها ١٠ بالميه بليز  :Smile:

----------


## Umm Humaid

السلام عليكم ...

منو من التاجرات اللي اتبيع اطقم سجادة الصلاة ....

على الخاص بليز مع الاسعار ...

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

منو من التاجرات اللي كانت اتبع ها الشرشف او منو يقدر ايوفرلي ايااه

----------


## سبلونة

اللي تبيع قمصان نوم حلووووه ومميزه 


واسعارها اوكي تطرشلي عالخاااااااااااص

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ضروري بغيت فستان لمناسبة عرس لبنت عمر سنة يعني من ديور ولا مامز اند بابز بليز أبا ضروري عرسنا لاسبوع الياي

----------


## الدلع بدمي

منو من التاجرات ....
تقدر تطلبلي من هالموقع ....
http://www.confitelia.com/
و بعموله معقوله ....

----------


## أم عمهي

مطلووووووووووووووووب مقاس 14

----------


## سهاوي

مطلوووووب اي فون اليدييد
غير مستعمللللللل .!!!!

----------


## سوارة

> هلا خواتي ...
> 
> 
> بغيت عبايه مفتوحه بس مب شرات العبي المفتوحه العاديه ابا شكله يديد وحلو ومميز 
> 
> عادي تفصيل ويفضل لو فري سايز 
> 
> .. وشكرا

----------


## ام ساعد

السلام عليكم

حد يعرف يسوي هدايا توزيع للمولود اليديد؟؟؟

وبغيت بعد طقم كامل للغرفة في المستشفى " يعني الكفر + وكفر الياهل والخ الخ

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

> منو من التاجرات اللي كانت اتبع ها الشرشف او منو يقدر ايوفرلي ايااه

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بليز بنات بغيت فستان لعرس لبنت عمر سنة

----------


## المحيربية

*مرحبا يا الغوالي* 
*خواتي العزيزات منو منكن تبيع شراشف حلوة وغاوية وألوانها كيوت أبغاها بونفر وبونفرين (يعين sigal ,Double ) مع الحشو وياها* 
*في انتظاركن ع الخاص خواتي*

----------


## همسه ولمسه

ابى سجاده الجيب الماركات باسرع وقت واقل سعر مع الطباعه
ابى فوق ثلاثمية حبه ‏
والبنات اللي يسوون توزيعااات رخيصه ممكن الصور والاسعار

----------


## أم مطر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،
> 
> 
> ادور على اطقم فوط تكون حلوة وألوانها حلوة
> 
> 
> 
> نفس هالديزاينات ،، مب ارواب
> 
> ...


نفس الطلب ^_^

والسموحه منج اختي حبيت الديزاينات وان شاء الله نحصل

----------


## AL WAFA

> ابى سجاده الجيب الماركات باسرع وقت واقل سعر مع الطباعه
> ابى فوق ثلاثمية حبه ‏
> والبنات اللي يسوون توزيعااات رخيصه ممكن الصور والاسعار


نفس الطلب بس انا ابا 250 حبة

----------


## نخوبه

(طقم عقد الماس.. )

----------


## عزوة هلي

بغيت رقم دو للبيع 
منو عندها ارقام دو للبيع !!!

----------


## عواش الكتبي

مرحباااا 

ابااا اساااااااااااااور وضروري بسرعه

----------


## uae_student

منو متوفر عندها قطع تراثيه بريسم وبوطيره وبوقفص ضرووي

----------


## فوآغي

مطلوب : شبااصه للشعر


حجم صغير او وسط


نفس هالشكل

----------


## أم شهد2010

عطر تاسكن لاذر لاقل سعر

----------


## أم مايــــد

اباا سكارفات قطن

----------


## addc821

السلام عليكم اريد اكواب البلاستيك مع الغطا 

او صحون صغيره بلاستيك مع الغطا

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بليز بنات ابغي فستان من مامز اند بابز او ديور او من هالمحلات الراقية لبنت عمر سنة بس يكون اصلي بليز طلبي واضح لا اطرشولي غير طلبي

----------


## سلامــــة

خواتي في تاجره عندها ذبايح وتطبخ 
بليييييييييز ناسيه نك نيمها اباها ضروري

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ابا هدييييييييييه لولد عمره تقريبا 12 سنننننننننننننه !!

اللي عنده شي غاااااااااوي يطرشليييييييييييييييي..

طرشولي صور + الاسعااااااار

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

بنات فديتكم ابغي سليبر
اشكال والوان .. واهم شي اسعار مناااسبه

الصور والاسعار ع الخاص
^^

----------


## سلامــــة

ابا اكلالالالالالالالات طرررر ماعليهن كلام واهم شي شغل نظيف واكل غااوي

اي شي كيك حلويات فطاير عيووووووش بليييييز بسرعه

----------


## الدلع بدمي

> منو من التاجرات ....
> تقدر تطلبلي من هالموقع ....
> http://www.confitelia.com/
> و بعموله معقوله ....

----------


## red apple

*تآجرآآت آلمنتدى* 
*منو تقدر توفرلي هآلكوووب* 

**

*تخبلت عليه آنآ >< و مآ آعرف من وين يشتروونه !!*

----------


## سوارة

رقم اتصالات حلو ورخيص

----------


## نبض الشارقة

ابا رقم دو مميز
بسعر معقول

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

> منو من التاجرات اللي كانت اتبع ها الشرشف او منو يقدر ايوفرلي ايااه

----------


## الاميررره

بغيت حد يوفري بناطيل اسكيني بسعر معقول والوان

----------


## بلا قيود

بنات انا قبل كنت طالبه جرس الخدم عبارة عن جهاز جرس فيه ريموود كنت طالبتنه حق الوالده بس ما اذكر التاجره 
ممكن اللي عندها اطرشلي ع الخاص لاني ابا بعد منه

----------


## uae_student

التاجرات اذا تقدرون توفرون لي هالفساتين الصينيه 
مثل ازياء الكوريات والصينيات واكثر شي فساتين وكوالتي زين وبسعر حلو

----------


## حرمه يديده

اللي تبيع نقابات و لثمات و غشاوي حلووووه و سعرها زين اطرش لي ^_^

----------


## حرمه يديده

التاجره اللي عنده الكاسات البلاستيك اظني معاها بودرة كاكاو او كابتشينو او قهوه المهم نحن بس نصب فيها ماي حار و يستوي نسكافيه او اي مشروب ثاني .. اللي تبيع هالسوالف اطرش لي رابط الموضوع ^_^

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

السلام عليكم ,,,
جيييف الحال خواااتي ..
منو تقدر تشتريلي اغراض من النت .مواقع اجنبية بالتحديد...

----------


## قسى قلبي

مرحباآاآا

بغيت لثمات وغشاااوي حلـوه وقطعتها حلوه 

اللي عندها تراسلني بلييز

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي نعال للبيت

نفس جي




سايز 39

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت بزم مميزة للاطفال

----------


## حبي 123

مرحبا 

ابغي وحده تسوي لي هدية لعروس يكون فيها وايد اشياء حلوه وسعرها معقول بحدود 500 درهم

----------


## سوارة

ايبااااااااااااااااااااد 64 واي فاي ثري جي بارخص سعر

----------


## أم زايد 77

> ابى غتر بيض وشماغات حمرا والغترة مالت الجيش وياليت يكون كوالتي ممتاز بروجيه وغيره،،،،
> 
> وأبى قمصان كيوت وحلووووه وستايل ،،،قياس ميديم بليز

----------


## ام حمده 1

اريد اكياس مضغوطه لتخزين الملابس

----------


## سهاوي

ابا مفارش رااقيه
حق شبريه نفر 1

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت الضاغط لكامل الجسم اللي ينلبس تحت الملابس

----------


## أم هنادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


مراااااااااااااااحب

شحااالكن خوااااتي

بغيت ارااااااائكم الحلوه لاسبوووع المرور

لو اتفيدوووني بها 

يعني من حيث التوزيعات ^_^

وسلامتكن

----------


## بيبي كات

بغيت اسال عن الكريم الطبى الفرنسى لتمليس الشعر تبيعه تاجرة اسمها المؤمنة دائما 
كيف اتواصل وياها

----------


## bushra ahmad

السلام عليكم..
بغيت طواابع للحنا بأشكال جديدة وراقية  :Smile:

----------


## full options

ابا صندل سبونج بوب لعمر سنتين ^^

----------


## واحة الامل

منو من الخوات تقدر توفرلي كيمره للمراقبه بس تكون صغيييييييييييييييييييييييره فالحجم بحيث انها ما تنشاف ابغي استخدمها فالمطبخ 
ابغي سعر مناسب 
الي تقدر توفرلي تراسلني عالخاص وشكرا

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي وحده تطلبلي من النت ... من موقع امريكي ,,,, 

بعموله معقوووووله

----------


## ريماس $

تااجرااات ابا جوووتي مدرسة اسود قياااس 40 ضروووووووووووووووووري بلييييييييييييييييز ضرووووري + شباااصت من هذيل بسرررعة بناااات الله يرضي عليكن في تااجرة كانت تبيع نفسهن ؟؟ بس ماتذكرهاا او حد يقدريوفرلي ايااهن

----------


## ام المزيون

بناااااااااااااااات بغيت ضاغط الجسم اللي من تحت الصدر لين الركب
بس مابيه يطلع صوت 
بليييززز بسررعه ابــــيـــــــــــــــــه

----------


## دار ثيبان

بغيت ستكرات الحنه

----------


## غــــــلا

بنااات ابا وحده تسوي كب كيك لذيذ من العييين

----------


## عيناااوية

بنات منو التاجره الي تبيع اغراض الكب كيك بليز

----------


## الياسيه20

بنات ابا عطر بولو الازرق الرجالي الجديم ..


وابا الممسحه العجيبه .. الدائريه


وابا كفرات للايفون 4

----------


## شذتي

بنات بغيت كولكش الشنط لاغراض الزهبه الي تكون احجام

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بنات العين اريد كب كيك باسرع وقت 

اباه حق يوم السبت ... اللي عندهاا بليز تراسلني اشوف

----------


## ارامي

ابا تيشيرتات رالف لوران اصليه بليز اللي عندها تراسلني

----------


## Symmetrical

مشدات الجسم

----------


## um-beereg3

][ بسم الله الرحمـآن الرحيم][

مرحبـآ 
شحـآلكم ؟! عسـآكم طيـبـيـن و رتـآحـين


|~> بغيت حـد يوفرلـي مفـآرش سرير لنفرين ويكونن رآآقيـآـآت آهم شيء
وريد زآينـآت يديده لمفـآرش .. مـآ آريدهن دفشـآت وجيء لا 
الريدهن خفـآف ما فينهن شغل بس رسم 
مثل الـي في صوره ...


http://www.hayah.cc/forum/imgcache/95205.png
http://www.hayah.cc/forum/imgcache/95202.png


|~> وريد بعد مفـآرش لنفر واحد 
ما اريدهن دفشـآت اوعليهن رسم لا 
بس الوان مثل الي في الصور ...


http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._6026157_n.jpg


|~> وآآيد عيبني هذه مـآ شفت من قبل جيء مفرش في محلات 
ياليت الي تبع جيء نفس الدزاين الي في الصوره او الرابط الطرشلي ...


|~> وآريد بعد مفـآرش لتوآليتـ دزآآينـآت حلوه مثل الي في الصوره ارديهن تقريبا ...


http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/452128H.jpg
http://i51.servimg.com/u/f51/09/01/75/72/msde1010.jpg


|~> وبـس ياليتـ عندهـآ من اي شيء طلبته في هذه المشـآكة 
آطرشليلي على خـآص ويـآء الصور و الاسعـآر 
ويـآء شوي شرح عن كل مفرش ...



|~> بـآنتظـآر ^_^...

----------


## الهفآيف}-

|~> وآريد مفـآرش لتوآليتـ دزآآينـآت حلوه مثل الي في الصوره وبعدة الوان ...


http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/452128H.jpg

----------


## روضوه

ابي ملابس نيو بورن -6 شهور لتوأم ولادي 
ياليت لو يكون اللبس مكمله لثاني
الصور ويا الاسعار ع الخاص بأسرع وقت*

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

بغيت حد يوفر لي العكر الفاسي الأصلي ,,,

----------


## ريماس $

بناااات ابا جوووووتي مدرسة اسود قياااس 40 ضرووووووووووووووووري بليييييز محد رد علية + ايبوت تش

----------


## Amo0one

أبا كفرااات آيفون4 رااااقيه وحلوه وبنفس الوقت الأسعار رخيصه

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

أريد اساور كشخه وبأسعار حلوة

----------


## خيالـ

> أريد اساور كشخه وبأسعار حلوة


مثل طلب لااخت يتيمة

----------


## $AVON$

الي يقدر يوفر لي قمصان رجاليه الي يكون مكتوب عليها ( محلا الامارات بوجود _____) 

ويكون اسم الشخص ما اعرف اذا فهمتوا الي اقصده او لا

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت رابط التاجره احلام علي ضروري

----------


## ريماااني2010

منو من التاجرات يلي تبيع مكياج elf 
و مكياج urban decay
و مكياج شارمل
تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## نبض الشارقة

ابا رقم دو مميز وبسعر معقول 
محد رد علي

----------


## حلاتي ف غلاتي

ابي عباية عروسة بيضاء لليلة العرس ..!!

----------


## { هتان .. !

عندي طلبين
:
مكواة بخار محمولة، أم حجم صغير،،
،
والطلب الثاني:
مداخن للسيارات

----------


## أم ريمو

اريد حامل الكب كيك بسعر معقول

بس اريد حجمه كبير يشيل كمية كبيرة من الكب كيك

الصور مع الاسعار ضروووووووووري

----------


## فط فط 83

بغيت من خاتم التسبيح منو يبيعه نفس هذا

----------


## om mayed

لو سمحتو ممكن الي عندها شراشف اطفال لشخصيه سبونج بوب 
اتخبرني بسرعه لاني مستعيله 
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## فاخرة

ممكن توفرون لي مثل هذي الهيلاهب او الزلاغات الطويله 







صورة مخالفة

----------


## صرصوره

بغيت قطع ساده مع شيلهن .... يا ريت الصور مع اسعارهن بس معقووله...

----------


## um-beereg3

> ][ بسم الله الرحمـآن الرحيم][
> 
> مرحبـآ 
> شحـآلكم ؟! عسـآكم طيـبـيـن و رتـآحـين
> 
> |~> وآريد بعد مفـآرش لتوآليتـ دزآآينـآت حلوه مثل الي في الصوره ارديهن تقريبا ...
> 
> 
> http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/452128H.jpg
> ...

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

مساء الخيـر

لو سمحتو بغيت جهاز البيتي فور

نفس هذا

----------


## الڔيــِآنْ

السلام عليكم .. 

أممم بغيــت شنطـة مدرســه لونهـآ بنفسجــي .. 
يكون سيرهـآ طويــل و تسسد للكتب .. 

بليـز إلى عندهـــآآآ تخبـرني ..
أو ف أي محلاآت ممكن أحصلهآآآ ... 
^_^

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

هلا خواتي
ابغي من التاجرات إلي تبيع نظارات رجاليه ماركات واصليه اطرشلي الصور والاسعار ع الخاص بلييييز

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت التاجرات اللي يتعاملون بنظام المبادله لو سمحتو

----------


## خيالـ

بنات ابي اساور..

----------


## بنت الاقصى

تجووورات الحلواات ... 

اللي عندها اكياس الضغط تراسلني عالخاص 

.........................................

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

اللي عندها اي باد للبيع بسعر حلو تراسلني بليز

----------


## Miss Dior}

ابا استكرات الحنا

----------


## سبلونة

اللي عندها فساتين او بدل حلوة حق بنت من عمر سنة ونص لسنتين ترويني لاني شفت كذا موضوع ماعيبني شي


ابغي شي حلوو ولو يكون من برع ومميز ياليت
وطبعاا اسعاار معقووووله مش مبالغ فيها

----------


## أحلام علي

والله تعبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببت وانا ادوره

 :Frown: 



مب هو بالضبط بس نفسه تقريبا لكن مب الف طبقة يدام لا بس مرة وحدة

من دون كم ومفتوح للفخد يدام وورا

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز اباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ام ساعد

بليز بنات بغيت اطقم ولاده

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هلا خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر توفرلي نفس هالعقد ...

----------


## نواري الحلوة

مرحبا عزيزاتي.. أبا العضوه اللي تبيع قلاده بأسامئ الأشخاص.. مثل فاطمه / نوره/......
ضرووؤوؤري

----------


## مرايم2

بغيت سوع يد نسائي و رجالي

و بغيت شنط يد و هاند باق

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

> التاجره اللي عنده الكاسات البلاستيك اظني معاها بودرة كاكاو او كابتشينو او قهوه المهم نحن بس نصب فيها ماي حار و يستوي نسكافيه او اي مشروب ثاني .. اللي تبيع هالسوالف اطرش لي رابط الموضوع ^_^



مي تووووو ابغي منهم

----------


## قلبي المهيوم

تاجرات ضروري اللي تبيع بجامات أو بدل أولاد قياس 5 و6 تراسلني لأني محتايه بسرعة

----------


## دلوعه الموت

ابي تاجره تسويلي توقيع متحرك

عندي اكثر عن ٨ صور

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بليز مايا حد يطرشلي غير طلبي 
بغيت بجامات حرير او ساتان اشكال حلوه راقية او بماركات او مرسوم عليها دباديب او السنافر مابا قطن بليز لاطرشولي قطن واذا في من هالبجايم طقم لي ولريلي ولبنتي ولدي بعد أبا 

اذكر في موقع يبيع بجايم للعائلة أطقم بس مااعرف ضيعت الموقع اللي تعرف تفيدني

----------


## سراب الغلا

بنات أبا عبايات حلوات ورااقيات وإأذا فيه وحده تفصل تقول لي 
أو وحده تبيع جاهز ...وبتعامل معاها كل شهر إن شالله أذا كان شغلها مرتب
ومشكورات

----------


## غلا F

بنات منو تعرف التاجره اللى تبيع خلطات عشان الخطوط البيضا اللى في الجسم .. وعندها بعد خلطات ثانيه 

ثاااااانكس

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

بغيت اللنك
التاجره اللي تبيع فساتين من ادمريكا

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

بغيت لنكات التاجرات اللي يبيعون تلفونات ايفون وغيرهم
ظرووووووري

----------


## ..الأماكن..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



عزيزاتي تاجرات سيدات الامارات


اللي تعرف تسوي تصميم لبطاقات دعوة عن طريق التليفون

يعني اباها نفس الفلاش أو مسجات الوسائط



ضرووووووووووري

----------


## ping

ابا شرات الجلابيه الوسطاااااااانيه او شي جريب من هالاستايلات

----------


## بنوته رآك

> ابا شرات الجلابيه الوسطاااااااانيه او شي جريب من هالاستايلات


أنا بعد عيبتني اللي في الوسط

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

منو التاجره إلي تبيع لصق لرفع الصدر مره شفت وحده ممكن اطرش لي الصور ع الخاص

----------


## مادوتي

السلام عليكم 
خواتي التاجرات بغيت اعرف منو التاجره اللي اتسوي قلب0سلسله0 او بزم بالاسماء اللي نفس الدهب ..
شفت مره تاجره عارضه بس نسيت اسمها ابي اسوي سلسله لبنتي باسمها
ممككن تراسلني ضروووووووووووووووووري

----------


## MOON_AD

اريد بزنس كارد مع الطباااعة لاقل عدد ممكن وبسعر حلو 

اتمنى الي تراااسلني طرشلي نماذج من شغلها

----------


## Decaldo

*:

مطـــلووووب 

ادوات تزيين الكـب كيك 
اشياء يديده واشكال وحركات حلللللللللوه 
بليييييييييييييز 

اترياكم*

----------


## أم مطر

اللي تقدر توفر لي حافظة البطاقات 

نفس اللي فالصوره يتسكرن 



انا حصلت بس ما يتسكرن واسعارهم على 15 و20 تقريبا والالوان تكون حلوه مابا اسود اوبني 

بانتظاركم حبيباتي ^^

----------


## البرنسيسه؟

ابى منظم الاحذيه ويكون حلو وراقي
وابى بوكس للالعاب 
وابى سله المطبخ للبصل وثوم 
وابى تلبيسه لمخده الصغيره مالت الكنب وتكون الوان حلوه 
وياليت من هوم سنتر

----------


## uae_student

بغيت قطع قطن عمودي وخامتهن زوووعه مايختربن ولايطلع لونهن في الغسيل مع شيل صفووووه مب شيفون
وطلب ثااني ابغي قطع تراااثيه بريسم مقلم ومزراي وبوطيره وبعد قطن وخامتهن ماتخترب
ضروري

----------


## nooruae84

> ابي تاجره تسويلي توقيع متحرك ابي شيء حلو ويونيك
> عندي فوق ال 8 صور


نفس طلب الاخت 
اريد توقيع حلو ومتحرك

----------


## خذانيـ الشوقـ

اللي تقدر توفر لي لاب توب آبل ماك برو 13 انش ... و يكون وارد ^_^

اترياكم ^^

----------


## bushra ahmad

بغيت طوابع الحناااا بأشكال حلووة وراقيه وجديده.. وأبغي بعد رابط التاجرة اللي تبيع دفتر نقوش الحنا.. بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## قلبي سعيد

مطـــلووووب 

ادوات تزيين الكـب كيك .. مثل اللولو و الاشياء الملونه 
اشياء يديده واشكال وحركات حلللللللللوه 
بليييييييييييييز 



+ كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 9700 او 9780


ابغي اشياء يديده وحلوووه .. ماابغي الاوفر و الفصوص لا لا و ما ابغي المخبق

ابغي ديزاينات نيوووو ,, و اسعااار معقوووله^,^



اتريا الصور ع الطلبين فالخـآص

----------


## nuara111

مرحبا...خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي الميني جلابية

----------


## شهد المناعي

*بنات ماعليكن امر من تقدر توفر لي زيت الثوم المركز ؟! 
اللي لون علبته سلفر ؟؟؟*

----------


## عوشة

بغيت البجايم الطقم للام وبنتها

----------


## أفرض هيبتي

السسلام عليكم 

بغيت منكم تساعدوني فديتكم

من متى وانا ادور على اشياء للبلاك بيري وجي 
يعني كفرات و وسلاسل حمالات له ( القلاده ) وهي شي 

شوووكرا

----------


## حلاوة دلع

هلااا ..

1) بغيت اشيا الزينة للبلاك بيري التورش 9800

2) ابي خلاخل الريول او اي اكسسوارات للريل اشكال حلوة وناعمة والوان هادية ..

----------


## ..الأماكن..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



عزيزاتي ادور على ستيان (بوش اب) وشفاف كامل


اتريا ردودكم السريعة مثل ما تعودت  :Smile:

----------


## ivey

التاجرات مصممات العبي 
ياريت تطرشن لي رسالة خاصة مرفقة بروابط مواضيعكن الخاصة بصور العبي

----------


## um-beereg3

مرحبـآ 
شحـآلكم ؟! عسـآكم طيـبـيـن مرتـآحـين

|~> آريد مفـآرش لتوآليتـ دزآآينـآت حلوه مثل الي في الصوره ...

http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/452128H.jpg نفس الي في الرابط |~> اذا في منه الوان بعد 




|~> وبـس ياليتـ عندهـآ آطرشليلي على خـآص ويـآء الصور و الاسعـآر 
ويـآء شوي شرح على كل صورة ...


|~> بـآنتظـآر ^_^...

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> مرحبـآ 
> شحـآلكم ؟! عسـآكم طيـبـيـن و رتـآحـين
> 
> |~> آريد مفـآرش لتوآليتـ دزآآينـآت حلوه مثل الي في الصوره ارديهن تقريبا ...
> 
> http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/452128H.jpg نفس الي في الرابط |~> اذا في منه الوان بعد
> 
> 
> 
> ...



وانـااااااااااااا بـعد 

 :55:

----------


## مادوتي

السلام عليكم 
خواتي التاجرات منو اللي اتسوي قلب ذهب اصلي بالاسماء .؟؟؟
ما اعرف منو.. ياريت لو اي وحده اتعرف اتراسلني عالخاص .. اعتقد اسمها احلام ملونه بس مالقيت الموضوع
بغيتها ضروري

----------


## أم ريمو

اريد حامل الكب كيك بسعر معقول

ويشل كمية كبيرة من الكيك

----------


## غير النآس

ابي سويتات من راس الخيمه حد يسويها اهناك

كرات البسكويت بالصوص وهالشغلات

----------


## حلاوة دلع

هلاا..

1) بغيت كفرات بيبي تورش 9800 نيووو واشكال حلوة .. او اي اكسسوار للفون ..

2) بغيت اساور الريول (الخلاخل) .. واشيا تزين فيها الريل ..

بليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـز ..

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ابا هديـه لبنوووووووووووته عمرها سنتين !!

ابا شي جاهز وموجووووووود !! وتوصلني قبل الخميس !! .. ان كانت لعبه او ملابس وااو .. مابى الملابس اللي مااعرف كــيف ^_^ ماركات فقط والمتوووووووووووفر .. وحتى لو دريسات ..

المهم شي غاوي وراقي.. فققققققققققققققققط !! 

اللي تطرش لي رساله تقولي "طلبج موجود" ؟؟ انزين وبعدين؟؟ 

ابا رساله فيها كل شي من صور + اسعاااااااااااااااااااااار .. ويكون متوفر عندهااا..

----------


## ღcute girlღ

منو من التاجرات اتبيع شرات ها الكاب ؟؟

----------


## سر الخفووق

ابا فستان سمبل حلووووxl للتبادل بفستان حلوووو ووردي فاتح واخضر منفوووش من تحت شويه ^^ناااايس وايد

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

مرحبا بنات ابي حنة السوده ال تنعم وتفرد الشعر 
واتوقع انه اسمها الماس

----------


## emaratia

مرحبا 

لو سمحتو ابغي جلابيات للمرابي تكون راقية و حلوة مع شيلهن اذا شي 
اللي تعرف او اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص 

ثانكس

----------


## أحلام علي

> والله تعبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببت وانا ادوره
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مب هو بالضبط بس نفسه تقريبا لكن مب الف طبقة يدام لا بس مرة وحدة
> 
> من دون كم ومفتوح للفخد يدام وورا
> ...





> منو التاجره إلي تبيع لصق لرفع الصدر مره شفت وحده ممكن اطرش لي الصور ع الخاص

----------


## الدلع بدمي

> هلا خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر توفرلي نفس هالعقد ...

----------


## بحر الهواجس

السلام عليكم والرحمه
يزاكن الله خير ابي اكواب معايير للطبخ اذا حد عنده

----------


## غرشة فيمتو

السلام عليكم ...
ساعدوني ابي فساتين حق عرس اخواني شهر 6
ابي فساتين بسيطة 
وتكون للبيع .... بليييييييز ما شي وقت ..
الللي عندها تطرشلي الصور ع الخااص

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

السلام عليكم ..
هلا خوااتي ..منو تقدر تطلبلي من النت ..بكون شاكرة لها..

----------


## mnasi

مرحباا منو من التاجرات تبيع فوطه للشعر تكوون صغيره ولهاا ربطه من وراا



هذا شكل الفوطه

----------


## سوارة

مصممااااات العبي اللي عندها تصاميم يديده تراسلني

----------


## فارسه

السلام عليكم 
ابغي مكياج bn كل الالوان

اي عضوه عندها كريمات لتبييض الابط والمنطقه الحساسه تراسلني

وشكرا

----------


## الدلع بدمي

هلا خواتي ...
بغيت هديه حق ربيعتي بمناسبة عرسها ...
الهدية + التغليف ...

----------


## فارسه

ابغي بعد عجينة الحواجب والتاتو
ويا ريت اعرف طريقة الاستخدام

----------


## uae_student

مطلوب تاجرات لتزيين الغرف في المستشفى الكندي في بوهيل
بسعر معقوول

----------


## uae_student

مطلوب طلب ضرووووووووري
قطع المقلمه العريظه اللي ع 150 درهم وتكون قطن
وقطع بوطيره والمزراااي
ضروري ياتاجرات القطع

----------


## lala31

مطلوب لبس نفس علاء دين بس بنطلون سيدا قص عادية يعني

----------


## ام السعف

هلوو السلام عليكم .. 


لو سمحتوو ابي وحده تطلبلي من مواقع اجنبيه ملابس اطفال ويكون الدفع سلم واستلم ... ممكن ..

----------


## فجر النواعم

تجورات بغيت زيت للشعر بدون ريحه و له مفعول قوي و سعر معقول بدون ريحه مره للمليون اقول بدون ريحه و يطول الشعر

----------


## ريماس $

:Salam Allah:  
بناااااااات بلييييييييييييييز ابا حد يسااعدني ابا مثل هذيل الجوااااااااااتي قياس 40 منوو تقدر توفرلي ايااهم بليييييييييييييييييز يابنااااااااات والعموولة مب مشكلة 
نفسة لون اسود مابا ابيض واسوود ............... وعاااادي اي اشكاال او انوواااااع من الجواااااااااااااتي بس لونهن اسوووووووووود اتريااااااكم بنااااااااات

----------


## سر السعادة

ابى تشكيلات لانجري سايزات كبيره للاوزانهم فوق 120 و130

----------


## قلبي عيناوي

منوه تبيع أو تعرف تاجر أو مكان 
أقدر أحصل فيه البوكسات النايلون لبارسل ؟؟

----------


## PINK ! HEART

بليييييييييييز خواتي التاجرات أبغي ضروري نافورة الشكولاته. ضروري طلبي عاجل بليييييييييييز. 

و طلبي الثاني إذا في حد يبيع أسطوانة غاز الهيليوم لنفخ البالونات. إلي عندها لا تأخر عليا .

----------


## wafa123

الي عندها مانيكان للبيع تراسلني

----------


## عابرة_سبيل

ابى وحدة محترفة في الفوتوشوب 


ضرووووووووووووووووري وعاااااااااااجل

----------


## sweeeet

ابا جلابيات راقيه يديده مب ملبوسه 

وابا بعد مخاويير ..

المقاس 

الوزن 50
الطول 60

----------


## أم عوض88

هلا خواتي أبا مانيكان 
اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص
ثانكس

----------


## @ المها @

السلام عليكم

بغيت فستان فخم ينفع لملجه ومايكون معروض بالانترنت

وبعد جلابيه فخمه فخمه مو اي كلام وماتكون معروضه بالانترنت 

وأسعاااارهم معقووووووووله

----------


## أم مطر

> اللي تقدر توفر لي حافظة البطاقات 
> 
> نفس اللي فالصوره يتسكرن 
> 
> 
> 
> انا حصلت بس ما يتسكرن واسعارهم على 15 و20 تقريبا والالوان تكون حلوه مابا اسود اوبني 
> 
> بانتظاركم حبيباتي ^^

----------


## دانة العن

مطلوب التاجره اللي تبيع اي فون للظروره القصوا

----------


## uae_student

مطلوووب طلب ضروري
ملابس نيوبورن بدله كامله بماركه فراري وفريق برشلوونه بس اهم الشي الكوالتي

----------


## ام عزوزي

سلام عليكم
ردت سجادة جيب او عادي تنفع هدايا مال عمرة او شيل صلاة باسعار معقولة

----------


## كريستال

وسايط لولادة - لبنوتة ابا شغل راقي وحلو لربيعتي

----------


## المغتربة

*ابغي ارقام اتصالات واصل يديدة غير مستخدمة*

*ضرووووووووري الله يرضى عليكم راسلوني ع الخاص*

----------


## HUNNY

> ابا شرات الجلابيه الوسطاااااااانيه او شي جريب من هالاستايلات


انا بعد

----------


## أحلى ملك

السلام عليكم 

اللى عندها كريم او زيت او اى شئ مضمون *لتصغير* الصدر لزبونة عندى تبيه تراسلنى بالصور والاسعار

----------


## Cute-12

وصح خواتي ابغي بعد اي كريم يكبر الصدر و زييييين وله نتاايج  :Smile:

----------


## um-beereg3

> مرحبـآ 
> شحـآلكم ؟! عسـآكم طيـبـيـن مرتـآحـين
> 
> |~> آريد مفـآرش لتوآليتـ دزآآينـآت حلوه مثل الي في الصوره ...
> 
> http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/452128H.jpg نفس الي في الرابط |~> اذا في منه الوان بعد 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^_^ نتريـآء

----------


## قلبي سعيد

لو سمحتوا تاجراااااتـ 




ابا منظم الستيانات و الهافات 

و اللي ينحط فيه البروشات اللي يكون جي خط و فيه فتحات للبروشات ( المخمه) 


بليييييييييييييييييز ضررررررررررررررررروري 

الاسعار و الصور ع الخااااااص

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي عدسات طبية وملوونة شهرية

----------


## سبلونة

اللي عندها جلابياات نااعمه او شيفوناات ناعمه حلوه وتصلح لحوااامل تطرشلي

اسعااار اقل من 100

يعني اشيا بسيط وحلوه وكيووت

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا طقم للشبرية والمنز..
بسعر مناسب اقل عن 1000 وبغيت شي راقي وشغل ناعم مابا دانتيلات ودفاشة ^^

----------


## Miss-Kuwait

مرحبا 
ابي فساتين قصيره حق حفله 
قياس اكس لارج 
وقياس سمول 
حقي وحق اختي

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ابي نفس ها القلوووسات يعني تنفع للدوام 





ياليت الصوور والاسعااار

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابغي بجامات بنطلون طويل وقميص حرايير او ستان وأشكال جي حلوه دباديب او اشياء سمبل او بتي بوب ومن هالامور حتى لو من برع الدولة أباها

----------


## الياسيه20

مرحبا


ابغي شرات هاذا االكفر ... للايفون 4

----------


## PINK ! HEART

إلي عندها أغراض حلوه ومميزه لرجال تنفع هدايا بليز تراسلني. مثلا جي بي أس وها الآشيا. بس ما أبا ساعات بنتظاركم

----------


## uae_student

اللي متوفر عندها ملابس النيوبورن للمواليد يعني ملابس قطنيه بنادي العين الاماراتي ونادي برشلوونه ضروري

----------


## الحناية

خواتي بغيت التاجرة الي تبيع منظم الاكسسوارات الحجم الكبير
ضوروري باخذ عنها كمية ياريت اتراسلني علخاص المنظم الي هو البوكس الشفاف

----------


## سلام ـه

يا ريت لو حد يدلني على التاجرة اللي تبيع أقمطة حق البيبي

----------


## uae_student

نفس الطلببببببببب ام سلامه اقمطه
وطلب ثااني لبسه من الكروشيه مع طاقيه وجوارب بفريق برشلووونه لعمر صفر لثلاث شهور

----------


## جفن الغدير

توزيعات سبونج بوب وعبارات لبطاقات توزيعات الختان للاولاد( الطهور)

----------


## ام سارة2011

هلا حبيباتي لو سمحتوا بغيت فساتين استراج بليز ساعدوني محتاجته ضروري لان ما اعرف منو من التاجرات تبيعها

----------


## mnasi

> مرحباا منو من التاجرات تبيع فوطه للشعر تكوون صغيره ولهاا ربطه من وراا
> 
> 
> 
> هذا شكل الفوطه




ماافي حد يبيييعهم

----------


## ألماسه سحريه

مطلوب ايفون 
التاجره اللي اتبيع ايفون
للظروره القصوا

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات منو تقدر توفرلي عجينة السكر بكل الالوان اللي تحصلها لول
وبغيت بعد قطاعات اشكال بس مابا النايلون اباهن حديد وكل الاحجام اللي ممكن تحصلون عليهن 

الصور + السعر ع الخاص 
واقل سعر راح اطلب من عندها واللي ما ارد عليها يعني سعرها ما عيبني ^_^
يلا شدوا الهمه هع

----------


## um-beereg3

> مرحبـآ 
> شحـآلكم ؟! عسـآكم طيـبـيـن مرتـآحـين
> 
> |~> آريد مفـآرش لتوآليتـ دزآآينـآت حلوه مثل الي في الصوره ...
> 
> http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/452128H.jpg نفس الي في الرابط |~> اذا في منه الوان بعد 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^_^ نتريـآء

----------


## قلبي سعيد

ابا عجينه السكر كل الالوان 

و ابا قطاعات اشكال بس حدييييييييد


و ابا الحلويات الصغار اللي تتزين ع الكب كيك ضروووووووووووووري شرات اللولوؤ و اشكال ثانيه

----------


## قلبي المهيوم

أكرر الطلب ضروري

تاجرات ضروري اللي تبيع بجامات أو بدل أولاد قياس 5 و6 تراسلني لأني محتايه بسرعة

----------


## سوارة

> مصممااااات العبي اللي عندها تصاميم يديده تراسلني

----------


## ام احمد 1997

بغيت كريم التنحيف الي على 50درهم

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا قطاعات باشكال يديدة مب متوفرة بالسوق..

----------


## um-beereg3

> مرحبـآ 
> شحـآلكم ؟! عسـآكم طيـبـيـن مرتـآحـين
> 
> |~> آريد مفـآرش لتوآليتـ دزآآينـآت حلوه مثل الي في الصوره ...
> 
> http://www.acaciabahrain.com/aboelez...08/452128H.jpg نفس الي في الرابط |~> اذا في منه الوان بعد 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كم مره حطيتـ الطلب ومحـد رد عليـه ><"

----------


## عيوز بس غاويه

السلام عليكم

بغيت علاقه للفروخه وبكم سعرهم

----------


## كعبيه كيوت

تاجرات حبوبات ابى وحده توفر ملال الحلوى شرات هذي بسعر حلو 

http://upload.all-patch.org/images/97749S4-06NK_mp.jpg

----------


## فوآغي

ابغي نعال حق البيت

نفس جي




سايز : 39

----------


## قلبي حزيين

ياتاجرات باغية شية مزيل العرق المعطرة
باغية شبه معطرة ومفعولةحلو بلييييييز بنات اترياكم

----------


## PINK ! HEART

إلي تقدر توفر لي. هدايا أو أي. شيء ينفع هديه لرجال. تراسلني 
وبعد إذا حد يقدر يوفر لي أسطوانة غاز الهيليوم للبالون بليييييييييييز تراسلني.

----------


## miss.3thba

لو سمحتوا بغيت التاجرات اللي يبيعون مدسات للبيبي

----------


## فديت ماماتي..

السلام عليكم

بغيت ساعة يد تناسب ولد عمره 13 سنه

وثانكس مقدما  :Smile:

----------


## جنـه الــورد

منو توفر اكواب m&m's

----------


## ظبيانية ماركة

مرحبـآ ,, 

لو سمحتو منو آآلحلوه آللي تسوي آلخلطه آلصآبونيه و تبيعهآ 

بليز تطرش لي ع آلخآآص

----------


## سوارة

ايباااااااااااد ارخص من السووووووووق

----------


## رقيقة

بغيت التاجرات اللي ايسون كب كيك الميني والاشكال الغريبة حق وحدة بتربي تبا حق المستشفى

----------


## ام المزيون

منو التاجره اللي تبيع الآلات الرياضيه ؟ 

بغيت الدراجه الثابته ،، وبسعر حلوو

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكم 

بغيت تاجره تبيع جهاز الواكس والشمع للويه والجسم..
تراااسلني ع الخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااص..ضرووووري..^^

----------


## ظبيانيه غير

السلام عليكم

بغيت مفارش ساتان الالوان ( اوف وايت _ بنفسجي _ اسود _ سلفر ) وعادي اذا كان المفرش فيه اكثر عن لون بس مب غير هالالوان

وبغيت اطقم شنط ومدسات بسعر معقول

----------


## H E A R T

مصممات العبي =) 
ابغي اشوف عبي بليز

----------


## موزه السويدي

*رساله للماكيرات اللي فـ راك فقط فقط فقط وتقدر تي لشخص واحد بس اللي هي انا ..


عندي مناسبتين

 24/3/2011 ( ليلة الحنه ) >>
ابي ميكب سعره 150 باللون الاحمر والفضي + سشوار عادي اللي اعرفه ان السشوار بحدود 70 أو 80 درهم ,,


26/3/2011 ( عرس ) >>
ميكب بنفس السعر اللي ذكرته فوق بس باللون الفضي والسماوي الدارك شوي + سشوار ورول يعني بـ 150..


ردو عليه بسرعه واكيد ابي اشوف صور الميكب والشعر وكل التفاصيل تكون عالخاص
مابي رقم تيلفون حق الاستفسار الا اذا انا بغيت عطوني ..*

----------


## مرسى الامل

تاجرات العبي لو سمحتن بغيت اشوف تصاميم وياريت تكون سبورتيه شويه 

ابا بعد جزامة حق النعول 


وثانكس

----------


## ام سلامة..

بغيت اللي يطبعون ع القمصان والجاكيتات !!

----------


## احتاجك..

يغلق بسب وصوله لـــ 1000 مشاركة ..

----------

